# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурации от Камина: общие вопросы - проблемы, обсуждения

## alexsmir

Все вопросы по конфигурациям от фирмы "Камин" обсуждать здесь.

----------


## vmil

КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ.
Релиз 2.0.055 от 22.01.2010 При начисление пособия до 1.5 лет не начисляет на сумму пособия районный коофицент при расчете отпускных выплат не берёт базу начислениий 2009 года хотя начисления перепроведены (там в основном оклад в табеле учета рабочего времени) укого будут какие соображения по этому поводу.

----------


## alexsmir

поискал на форуме камина, такие проблемы есть (вернее были в камине 1.2).
Даю ссылку на формум, можете зарегистрироваться и задать этот вопрос.
http://kaminsoft.ru/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=zpl20

----------


## Judge67

Люди! Вопрос! Камин 1.2.046
При расчете страховых взносов выдает сообщение "нет данных". Где руть? куда смотреть? 

З.Ы. был сломанный 045 (ломалка с ru-board), потом накатил 046. Работает корректно, пароль не просит, но появилась проблема с расчетом страховых взносов.

_Добавлено через 15 минут 53 секунды_
Сорри, разобрался... ЗП была посчитана до обновления. Просто нужно было пересчитать заново.

----------


## kot86

Вопрос! Камин 1.2.046
не дает рассчитать НДФЛ при расчете пишет не введен пароль. что делать помогите?

----------


## alexsmir

> Вопрос! Камин 1.2.046
> не дает рассчитать НДФЛ при расчете пишет не введен пароль. что делать помогите?


Всю информацию по платному сопровождению можно найте здесь: http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam.../zp12/731.html. 
Если это не устраивает, читайте внимательно форум, найдете ответ на ваши вопросы.
Но если камин приобретен официально, лучше встать на платное сопровождение

----------


## Vasileffs

Конфа камин расчет зарплаты  2.0.054
при закрытии месяца при помощи "Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года"
считаются только несчастные случаи. Поля ПФ,страх и ПФ накоп не видят процентов, хотя шкалы заполнены. За что подергать? Приложил скрин чтобы внести ясность в свое не внятное объяснение)

----------


## SJ24

> Конфа камин расчет зарплаты  2.0.054
> при закрытии месяца при помощи "Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года"
> считаются только несчастные случаи. Поля ПФ,страх и ПФ накоп не видят процентов, хотя шкалы заполнены. За что подергать? Приложил скрин чтобы внести ясность в свое не внятное объяснение)


Для начала попробуй обновить на 55-й

----------


## Volodyak

> Всю информацию по платному сопровождению можно найте здесь: http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam.../zp12/731.html. 
> Если это не устраивает, читайте внимательно форум, найдете ответ на ваши вопросы.
> Но если камин приобретен официально, лучше встать на платное сопровождение


выкладываю еще раз
http://depositfiles.com/files/syfsdb1p1

----------


## Vasileffs

> Для начала попробуй обновить на 55-й


качнул 55-й. Конфиги объединяю, запускаю 1с, получаю ошибку - нарушена структура таблиц. Делал всё по инструкции... В общем не поставилось. может есть какие-то тонкости?

----------


## vmil

> качнул 55-й. Конфиги объединяю, запускаю 1с, получаю ошибку - нарушена структура таблиц. Делал всё по инструкции... В общем не поставилось. может есть какие-то тонкости?


Открываете базу в режиме конфигуратора выбираете меню Администрирование\тестиро  ание и испровление ИБ\выполнить.
Не забудте зделать копию базы.

----------


## alexsmir

> качнул 55-й. Конфиги объединяю, запускаю 1с, получаю ошибку


надеюсь базу Вы сохранили. Сетевой или локальный тоже проверили. Можно попробовать развернуть пустой релиз 55, через администрирование - сохранить данные выгрузить ваши данные из 54 и загрузить в 55 (пробовал на бухгалтерии - помогло). Если нет, попробуйте тестирования и исправление ИБ.)
то что поля поля ПФ страх и ПФ нак не видно в камине 1.2 тоже самое, а считает нормально. 
Открыл демо базу все правильно в полях ПФ процентов не видно, а расчет идет. А правильно или нет проверте сами.
Вот ответ с форума Камина 2.0 на подобную проблему: "Процентов ПФ он и не должен показывать, т.к. они разные (зависят от года рождения).
У вас проблема в другом: база нулевая. Вот сюда и надо копать."
Извините это ответ на ваш вопрос на форуме.
пробемы можно посмотреть с помощью универсального отчета: внешние отчеты и обработки - своды и ведомости - свод универсальный

----------


## Sally

Куплено 1С Предприятие 8.1 конф. "Управление торговлей" и конфигурация(!) КАМИН 3.0. При попытке запуска КАМИН стабильно выдает что-то близкое по смыслу к "приложение 1cv8.exe вызвало ошибку и будет закрыто". Вопрос: кто знает, восьмерочный КАМИН работает только в комплекте с бухгалтерией, как 7.7, или проблема в другом? ( Релиз программных файлов? Винда? Кривые руки? )

----------


## alexsmir

> При попытке запуска КАМИН стабильно выдает что-то близкое по смыслу к "приложение 1cv8.exe вызвало ошибку и будет закрыто"


Камин 3.0 работает на платформе 8.1 (а выгружать данные можно как для бух 8.1, так и бух 7.7, обработки разные). Файл 1cv8.exe - файл запуска платформы 8.1, т.е. у вас не открывается окно запуска? Если так то переустановите платформу 8.1.
порядок установки Камин 3.0 такой же как и бухгалтерия 8.1 или торговля 8.1

----------


## anyxwar

[QUOTE=Judge67;37681]Люди! Вопрос! Камин 1.2.046
При расчете страховых взносов выдает сообщение "нет данных". Где руть? куда смотреть? 

З.Ы. был сломанный 045 (ломалка с ru-board), потом накатил 046. Работает корректно, пароль не просит, но появилась проблема с расчетом страховых взносов.

_Добавлено через 15 минут 53 секунды_
Сорри, разобрался... ЗП была посчитана до обновления. Просто нужно было пересчитать заново.[/QUOTE

подскажи пожалуйста подробнее что сделал.так как аналогичная проблемаюпробовал и документ перепроводить и по новой создавать все равно пишет нет данных.В демке таже фигня

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 42 секунды_
Люди! Вопрос! Камин 1.2.046
При расчете страховых взносов выдает сообщение "нет данных". Где руть? куда смотреть? 

был сломанный 045 (ломалка с ru-board),ттоже не считал  потом накатил 046. Работает корректно, пароль не просит но иногда сама закрывается прога, но появилась проблема с расчетом страховых взносов.Документы перепроводил и создавал по новойюокажите помощь так как я больше по 8 специализируюсь

----------


## Killzon85

Камин 2.0.055. 
В журнале общий\конец месяца, помощник "Расчет страховых взносов за 2010г" стоят % основных тарифов, а мы сельхозпроизводители и ставки ниже основных. Как и где их можно изменитьИ

----------


## vmil

> Камин 2.0.055. 
> В журнале общий\конец месяца, помощник "Расчет страховых взносов за 2010г" стоят % основных тарифов, а мы сельхозпроизводители и ставки ниже основных. Как и где их можно изменитьИ


Меню справочник \ отчисление \изменить-открыть\редактировать шкалу.:confused:

_Добавлено через 13 минут 10 секунд_



> надеюсь базу Вы сохранили. Сетевой или локальный тоже проверили. Можно попробовать развернуть пустой релиз 55, через администрирование - сохранить данные выгрузить ваши данные из 54 и загрузить в 55 (пробовал на бухгалтерии - помогло).


Если вы загрузите сохраненые данные из 54 релиза в 55 через администрирование сохранить и потом загрузить то получите то что имели до того как ,тоесть 54 релиз со всеми ошибками.
S*.DBF
S1CV7.DD
S1CV7.MD
UEXTFORMS\*.*
UEXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\*.*
UEXTFORMS\RELIZ\*.*
UEXTFORMS\WIZARD\*.*
UDATA\*.*

----------


## alexsmir

> Если вы загрузите сохраненые данные из 54 релиза в 55 через администрирование сохранить и потом загрузить то получите то что имели до того как ,тоесть 54 релиз со всеми ошибками.


если выполнить команду сохранить данные в 54 релизе, восстановить данные в 55 релизе получим 55 с данными 54, а если выполнить команду выгрузить данные 54, а потом загрузить данные в 55, то получим 54 релиз.

----------


## Killzon85

[QUOTE]


> Меню справочник \ отчисление \изменить-открыть\редактировать шкалу.:confused:


Поменял ставки: ПФ                    - 15,8 
                        Фонд соц. страх  - 1,9
                         Фед. ФОМС        - 1,1
                        Террит. ФОМС     - 1,2
не получается всё равно берет % с основных тарифов. А может это где-то в помощнике забито?

----------


## vmil

[QUOTE=Killzon85;40184]


> Поменял ставки: ПФ                    - 15,8 
>                         Фонд соц. страх  - 1,9
>                          Фед. ФОМС        - 1,1
>                         Террит. ФОМС     - 1,2
> не получается всё равно берет % с основных тарифов. А может это где-то в помощнике забито?


Если уберете галку особый алгоритм расчета можите сами выбрать с чего и сколько считать.:confused:

_Добавлено через 26 минут 35 секунд_



> если выполнить команду сохранить данные в 54 релизе, восстановить данные в 55 релизе получим 55 с данными 54, а если выполнить команду выгрузить данные 54, а потом загрузить данные в 55, то получим 54 релиз.


Послушай дорогой по всей логике вещей если меняется мд-шник значит и меняется конфигурация а тут все ДБФ файлы мд шник внешние формы но все сам посмотридаже RELIZ\*.*
S*.DBF
S1CV7.DD
S1CV7.MD
UEXTFORMS\*.*
UEXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\*.*
UEXTFORMS\RELIZ\*.*
UEXTFORMS\WIZARD\*.*
UDATA\*.* 
сохраняется потом все загружается.:confused:
"Стаю на асфальте в лыжи обутый или лыжи не едут или я долбанутый."
Честно говарю не понял ваш ход мыслей если можно по подробней с картинками и коментариями с уважением vmil.

----------


## alexsmir

> не получается всё равно берет % с основных тарифов. А может это где-то в помощнике забито?


не увидел еще одного действия: редактировать шкалу, а потом заполнить, а потом Ok и сохранить. Попробуйте может получиться.
и в справочнике параметры программы: параметр ВидОрганизацииЕСН - с/х организация.
Проверил, % в справочнике отчисления изменились, в помощнике тоже и расчет произошел от них.

----------


## DoCaru

друзья, подскажите с таким траблом - не певый раз сталкиваюсь в новой версии камина 1.2.046 - вычеты на ребенка 1000 не показывает (108 код) в 2НДФЛ!  Хотя, в налоговой карточке видно, что их берет! и еще какие то долги в справке появились: "5.8. Задолжность по налогу за налогоплательщиком". Что за ерунда - не пойму. Как вообще в камене показываются вычеты на себя и рабенка? Есть наглядный пример: сначала у чел были просто вычеты на себя (код 103), потом дитя появилось (код 108). Документ НДФЛ перепроводил вместе с кадровым изменением...

----------


## Killzon85

> не увидел еще одного действия: редактировать шкалу, а потом заполнить, а потом Ok и сохранить. Попробуйте может получиться.
> и в справочнике параметры программы: параметр ВидОрганизацииЕСН - с/х организация.
> Проверил, % в справочнике отчисления изменились, в помощнике тоже и расчет произошел от них.


Спасибо. До меня дошло наконец убрать галку  и отредактировать шкалу, все % изменилось как надо.

----------


## alexsmir

> Как вообще в камене показываются вычеты на себя и рабенка? Есть наглядный пример: сначала у чел были просто вычеты на себя (код 103), потом дитя появилось (код 108). Документ НДФЛ перепроводил вместе с кадровым изменением.


Проверил на демо базе 046 релиза. Вычет код 108 появляется после ввода кадрового документа изменения и затем документ НДФЛ - очистить - заполнить - рассчитать (обратите внимание на заполнение поля дети, и если есть удвоение вычетов, то соответственно и в тех полях должны появится данные).
Ошибка скорее в том, что документ НДФЛ вы просто перепровели, надо было снова пересчитать.
 Вопросы будут задавайте.

----------


## DoCaru

поле дети: одна штука, вычет на себя 400 р. НДФЛ пересчитывал (очищал - заполнял - проводил). Че может еще бытьИ?

----------


## alexsmir

> поле дети: одна штука, вычет на себя 400 р. НДФЛ пересчитывал


так у меня получилось когда дата док НДФЛ была раньше, чем кадровые изменения.
Или проверь на какую дату ты справку получаешь.
Попробуй сделать отмену проведения документов с начала  года и снова рассчитать и перепровести.
проверь историю кадровых изменений по сотруднику: спр. сотрудники - выдели сотрудника - наж F5 - в открывшемся поле выбери историю и посмотри может там какие-то пустые строки есть.

----------


## DoCaru

да похоже это косяк обновления (камин ломанный) потому как у всех клиентов такая байда, хотя раньше все было как надо (НДФЛ то 2009 года - ни кто их не трогал после обновления)! можеш выложить файлы FirstStart
kmn12_05
kmn12_10. может в них прикол. На форуме камина молчат в тряпочку по поводу этой проблемы...

----------


## nitskel

Подскажите пожалуйста.
Один человек до меня обновил Камин с 042 до 045 релиза. Там ничего не счеталось. Мне досталось по наследству, хоть с 7.7 я никогда не работал.
Я решил обновить до 046 релиза сделал это не без труда.

Но при проведении Табеля начала появляться вот такая ошибка: 
"Операция.Кредит.ДоходыДля  трахВзносов	= Начисление.ВидДоходаДляСт  ахВзносов;
{Глобальный модуль(781)}: Для счета ДФН вид субконто ДоходыДляСтрахВзносов неопределен!"

Смотрел в отладчике, там Начисление.ВидДоходаДляСт  ахВзносов равно выбраному значению из Перечисление.ОблагаетсяВФ  нды

может это из-за того что при обновление выскакивала ошибка: "Невозможно изменить код счета ВР.ОЖ на ВР.ОЖ, так как существует код с данным кодом." и я убрал галочку с обновления плана счетов?
Как вы обходили эту ошибку?

----------


## alexsmir

> Я решил обновить до 046 релиза сделал это не без труда.


самый простой совет восстановить базу и сделать обновление снова, потому что я сам уже много баз обновлял, но проблем никогда не возникало. Или сделать сравение базы 045 релиза с пустым md файлом 045 релиза

----------


## nitskel

в 045 косяк был в том, что он не сохраняет статью вид доходов стаховых взносов в окладе и при расчете страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ) писал "нет данных!"
зы: базы 042 не существут, т.к. досталось по наследству

----------


## alexsmir

> базы 042 не существут, т.к. досталось по наследству


что  до тебя обновление делали без сохранения базы? Если чистая нужна то посмотри в папке

----------


## nitskel

в том то и дело, что без бекапа, тяжелое наследство. Причем уже февраль, а ЗП за январь до сих пор расчитать не могут, требуют скорых результатов. , тут даже конфигу переписывал, переводил субконто с перечесления на справочник, все равно не помогло, думаю проблема в неправильном обновление.
пс: Даже план счетов пытался удалить, не удаляется.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 34 секунды_



> что  до тебя обновление делали без сохранения базы? Если чистая нужна то посмотри в папке


от сюда 046 и качал. Пробывал загрузить информационую базу из 045 в 046, не получилось. 045 вылетала всегда.

----------


## alexsmir

может через тестирование и исправление ИБ
второй вариант: если конфа приобретена официально, обратись на тех поддержку hotline@kamin.kaluga.ru, могут разъяснить как быть, можно пропросить обработки выгрузки и загрузки (выгрузить только базу 45 и в чистую 45 загрузить)
можно попробовать копию базы выслать (архивами по 5 Мб) пусть сами посмотрят

----------


## nitskel

> может через тестирование и исправление ИБ


спасибо, помогло :)

_Добавлено через 4 часа 17 минут 40 секунд_
Ничего не помогло!
В документе "Расчете страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ)" сумма налога ровна всей зарплате. Вообщем 100 % получается.

----------


## alexsmir

> В документе "Расчете страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ)" сумма налога ровна всей зарплате. Вообщем 100 % получается.


Тогда вопрос: Камин с паролем или с заменой некоторых модулей? Похоже проблему в этом надо искать.

----------


## Алексей 21

Народ может кто поможет новичку ответить по Камину версии 1.2 релиз 1.2 046 или
1.2.045
Когда заходишь Справочники-начисления-оклад-вид дохода для страховых взносов.
Ставлю облагается полностью во все фонды, предлагает сохранить. Заходишь потом, а там пустое поле. Может кто знает причину.

----------


## alexsmir

> аходишь потом, а там пустое поле. Может кто знает причину.


Странно, для этого поля тип данных - перечисление.ОблагаетсяВФ  нды, поэтому по природе оно не должно быть пустым. Если только какой-то реквизит перечисления стал пустым.

----------


## nitskel

> Тогда вопрос: Камин с паролем или с заменой некоторых модулей? Похоже проблему в этом надо искать.


с паролем. Там програмка его генерировала.




> Народ может кто поможет новичку ответить по Камину версии 1.2 релиз 1.2 046 или
> 1.2.045
> Когда заходишь Справочники-начисления-оклад-вид дохода для страховых взносов.
> Ставлю облагается полностью во все фонды, предлагает сохранить. Заходишь потом, а там пустое поле. Может кто знает причину.


у меня этот косяк в 045 был, там с ним так и не справился, помогло обновление до 046.

----------


## alexsmir

> В документе "Расчете страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ)" сумма налога ровна всей зарплате. Вообщем 100 % получается.





> с паролем. Там програмка его генерировала.


тогда проверьте справочник отчисления. Может там проценты изменились после проведения тестирования и исправления.
Еще можно попробовать сделать объединение конфигураций с чистым 046 релизом. Вы же тестирование проводили.

----------


## nitskel

> тогда проверьте справочник отчисления. Может там проценты изменились после проведения тестирования и исправления.
> Еще можно попробовать сделать объединение конфигураций с чистым 046 релизом. Вы же тестирование проводили.


и то и то делал.

в справочнике отчисления процент 0.20 стоит только у 007 позиции ФСС НС и ПЗ.

----------


## alexsmir

> и то и то делал, со справочником все впорядке, проценты для 2010 года правильные.


Гл_ВычислитьВнешнийОтчет("E  xtForms\kmn12_10.ert", , л_Параметры);
все вычисления завязаны на внешнюю обработку kmn12_10.ert, попробуй ее поменять на обработку из чистого релиза 046.
попробуй после замены переустановить пароль (в константах - дата окончания пароля, меняешь на 01.01.2009, закрываешь камин и открываешь снова возникает поле ввода сначала рег номера, а потом и до пароля доберешься)

----------


## vmil

Районный коэффициент и ежемесячное пособие до 1.5 лет
А ФСС все ещё утверждает, что районный коэффициент должен учитываться в пособиях?
Тогда эта статья закона написана для кого если сделать расчет исходя из МРОТ или ЗП то районка будет учтена в составе начисления (расчета) а не в пособие о чем гласит эта статья.
** В регионах, где установлены районные коэффициенты, все размеры выплат (в т. ч. минимальный и максимальный) определяют с учетом данного показателя. Такой порядок установлен статьей 5 Закона от 19 мая 1995 г. № 81-ФЗ, пунктом 79 Порядка, утвержденного приказом Минздравсоцразвития России от 23 декабря 2009 г. № 1012н, и пунктом 21 Порядка, утвержденного постановлением Правительства РФ от 3 ноября 1994 г. № 1206.
Статья 5. Применение районного коэффициента при назначении
государственных пособий гражданам, имеющим детей
   Размеры государственных пособий гражданам, имеющим детей, в районах и местностях, где установлены районные коэффициенты к заработной плате, определяются с применением этих коэффициентов, которые учитываются при исчислении указанных пособий в случае, если они не учтены в составе заработной платы. 
79. Размеры пособий гражданам, имеющим детей, в районах и местностях, где установлены районные коэффициенты к заработной плате, определяются с применением этих коэффициентов в случае, если они не учтены в составе заработной платы
21. Для лиц, работающих, проходящих службу, проживающих в районах, где установлены районные коэффициенты к заработной плате, размер ежемесячных компенсационных выплат определяется с применением этих коэффициентов независимо от места фактического пребывания получателя в период отпуска по уходу за ребенком.
Старая редакция.
В районах и местностях, в которых в установленном порядке применяются районные коэффициенты к заработной плате, минимальный и максимальный размеры указанного пособия определяются с учетом этих коэффициентов.

----------


## alexsmir

> А ФСС все ещё утверждает, что районный коэффициент должен учитываться в пособиях?


То что Вы привели (новая и старая редакции) одно и тоже. Видимо были умельцы, которые на пособие накручивали райкоэффициент, потом включали в зарплату и на нее еще раз накручивали райкоэффициент. Вот новая редакция и исключает этот вариант.

----------


## Алексей 21

Может кто подскажет как правильно установить Камин версии 1.2 со всеми изменениями в законодательстве.
А то я устанавливаю сначала платформу 1с Предприятие, потом конфигурацию, и таблетку. А начисления не сохраняются, когда их настраиваешь в справочниках.
Может кто подскажет или у меня руки кривые или релиз 1.2 кривой.:confused:

----------


## alexsmir

> А то я устанавливаю сначала платформу 1с Предприятие, потом конфигурацию, и таблетку. А начисления не сохраняются, когда их настраиваешь в справочниках.
> Может кто подскажет или у меня руки кривые или релиз 1.2 кривой.


1. нет информации о номере релиза.
2. для нормальной работы камина 1.2 нужно иметь рег.номер и пароль (о какой таблетке идет речь?)
3. какие начисления вы хотие сделать (в справочнике их достаточно для нормальной работы камина).
угадать что вы сделали на расстоянии не кто не сможет (пож подробно описывайте свои действия)

на посту 38 дали ответ: обновить релиз с 045 на 046
а от меня: проблемы останутся откройте в конфигураторе, меню - администрирование - тестирование и исправление ИБ (базу только перед этим скопируйте)

----------


## Алексей 21

Релиз 045 или 046.
*alexsmir *  с помощью лекарства нельзя пользоваться камином 1.2?
Обязательно надо связываться с офисом камина и заказывать пароль к программе?
В 046 релизе такая проблема как в 045. Справочники-начисления-оклад.
Я хочу поставить облагается полностью во все фонды, ставлю, закрываю, предлагает сохранить. Закрываешь изменение, опять входишь и нет сохранений для оклада по-новому законадательству. И так для любого начисления.
Просто хотел спросить, почему первоначально этих данных нет. Из-за лекарства?:confused:

----------


## alexsmir

> Релиз 045 или 046


Вы что определить не можете какой у Вас релиз? В самой верхней строчке надпись: 1С:Предприятие - КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы.Версия1.2(1.2.046) 046 - номер релиза.



> с помощью лекарства нельзя пользоваться камином 1.2?


Вы же пользуетесь. Результат налицо.



> Обязательно надо связываться с офисом камина и заказывать пароль к программе?


Если у Вас программа приобретена официально, то 2 тыс. в год (максимум) - большие деньги?



> В 046 релизе такая проблема как в 045


Это у Вас такая же проблема, а у других нет.



> проблемы останутся откройте в конфигураторе, меню - администрирование - тестирование и исправление ИБ (базу только перед этим скопируйте)


а это не пробовали?

----------


## Алексей 21

*alexsmir* спасибо за помощь.
Получилось начисления сделать, релиз 046.

----------


## 1Nod

Камин "Расчет зарплаты" 2.0 релиз 55 Документ "Конец месяца"
Помощник "Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года"
Не могу найти, где настраиваются отчисления в ПФ. Т.е. в ПФ (ФБ,ФОМС фед,ФОМС тер) идут все затраты.

----------


## vmil

> Камин "Расчет зарплаты" 2.0 релиз 55 Документ "Конец месяца"
> Помощник "Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года"
> Не могу найти, где настраиваются отчисления в ПФ. Т.е. в ПФ (ФБ,ФОМС фед,ФОМС тер) идут все затраты.


Все зависит от ВидОрганизацииЕСН если С/х организация то одна шкала если Обычная то другая чуть выше. Нужно отредактировать шкалу отчислений в эти фонды по умолчанию она заполняется как выставлен вид вашей организации если "С/х организация" тогда для сельскохозяйственных товаропроизводителей ЕслиИначе "Обычная" для всех плательщиков за исключением ....:confused:
*Скрытый текст*Статья 57. Тарифы страховых взносов в 2010 году 

1. В 2010 году для всех плательщиков страховых взносов, за исключением плательщиков страховых взносов, указанных в части 2 настоящей статьи, применяются следующие тарифы страховых взносов:

Пенсионный фонд Российской 	Фонд социального страхования 	Фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
Федерации 	Российской Федерации 	Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования 	территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
20,0 процента 	2,9 процента 	1,1 процента 	2,0 процента.

2. В 2010 году применяются пониженные тарифы страховых взносов для плательщиков страховых взносов, указанных в пункте 1 части 1 статьи 5 настоящего Федерального закона:

1) для сельскохозяйственных товаропроизводителей, отвечающих критериям, указанным в статье 346_2 Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации, за исключением организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих единый сельскохозяйственный налог, организаций народных художественных промыслов и семейных (родовых) общин коренных малочисленных народов Севера, занимающихся традиционными отраслями хозяйствования:

Пенсионный фонд Российской 	Фонд социального страхования 	Фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
Федерации 	Российской Федерации 	Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования 	территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
15,8 процента 	1,9 процента 	1,1 процента 	1,2 процента;

2) для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, имеющих статус резидента технико-внедренческой особой экономической зоны и производящих выплаты физическим лицам, работающим на территории технико-внедренческой особой экономической зоны, для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих упрощенную систему налогообложения, для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, уплачивающих единый налог на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности (в отношении выплат и иных вознаграждений, производимых физическим лицам в связи с ведением предпринимательской деятельности, облагаемой единым налогом на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности), для плательщиков страховых взносов, производящих выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам, являющимся инвалидами I, II или III группы, - в отношении указанных выплат и вознаграждений, для общественных организаций инвалидов (в том числе созданных как союзы общественных организаций инвалидов), среди членов которых инвалиды и их законные представители составляют не менее 80 процентов, их региональных и местных отделений (далее - общественные организации инвалидов), для организаций, уставный капитал которых полностью состоит из вкладов общественных организаций инвалидов и в которых среднесписочная численность инвалидов составляет не менее 50 процентов, а доля заработной платы инвалидов в фонде оплаты труда составляет не менее 25 процентов, для учреждений, созданных для достижения образовательных, культурных, лечебно-оздоровительных, физкультурно-спортивных, научных, информационных и иных социальных целей, а также для оказания правовой и иной помощи инвалидам, детям-инвалидам и их родителям (иным законным представителям), единственными собственниками имущества которых являются общественные организации инвалидов, за исключением плательщиков страховых взносов, занимающихся производством и (или) реализацией подакцизных товаров, минерального сырья, других полезных ископаемых, а также иных товаров в соответствии с перечнем, утверждаемым Правительством Российской Федерации по представлению общероссийских общественных организаций инвалидов:*57.2.2)

Пенсионный фонд Российской 	Фонд социального страхования 	Фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
Федерации 	Российской Федерации 	Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования 	территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
14,0 процента 	0,0 процента 	0,0 процента 	0,0 процента;

3) для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих единый сельскохозяйственный налог:

Пенсионный фонд Российской 	Фонд социального страхования 	Фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
Федерации 	Российской Федерации 	Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования 	территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования 
10,3 процента 	0,0 процента 	0,0 процента 	0,0 процента.

3. В 2010 году выпадающие доходы бюджета Пенсионного фонда Российской Федерации в связи с установлением пониженных тарифов страховых взносов в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации плательщикам страховых взносов, указанным в части 2 настоящей статьи, компенсируются за счет межбюджетных трансфертов из федерального бюджета, предоставляемых бюджету Пенсионного фонда Российской Федерации. Объем указанной компенсации определяется как разница между суммой страховых взносов в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, которую могли бы уплатить указанные плательщики страховых взносов в 2010 году в соответствии с тарифами, установленными частью 1 настоящей статьи, и суммой страховых взносов, подлежащей уплате ими в 2010 году в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации в соответствии с частью 2 настоящей статьи, и устанавливается федеральным законом о федеральном бюджете на 2010 год и на плановый период.

4. В 2010 году при исчислении стоимости страхового года, исходя из которой определяется размер страховых взносов, уплачиваемых плательщиками страховых взносов, указанными в пункте 2 части 1 статьи 5 настоящего Федерального закона, в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации и фонды обязательного медицинского страхования, применяются соответствующие тарифы страховых взносов, установленные частью 1 настоящей статьи.

----------


## alexsmir

> Не могу найти, где настраиваются отчисления в ПФ. Т.е. в ПФ (ФБ,ФОМС фед,ФОМС тер) идут все затраты.


справочник отчисления - конкретное отчисление (редактировать, можно просто кликнуть 2 раза мышкой) - возникает отчисление с процентами, если нужно редактировать - наж кн "редактировать шкалу" - выбрать нужную шкалу - наж "копировать шкалу" - наж "закрыть" - "заполнить" - "Ок" и все.

----------


## 1Nod

*vmil*,* alexsmir *  
спасибо за ответ про организацию не сказал - она у нас обычная не сельхоз а как бы государственная (бывшая бюджетная) а сейчас автономная , бухгалтер утверждает что такое произошло после обновления и именно в "Помощник "Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года"", все остальное считает правильно, единственно что вот эти отчисления как бы заносит в одну графу всей суммой, а требует разбивку вроде должно показывать меньше...сейчас стоит налогообложение "Обычное",,,может проблемы то и нет просто как это мне доказать?
Значение шкал изменил, поставил аналог 2009 года (там просто какое то деление на ГР. пониж. появилось), пробовал убирать особый алгоритм учета, но все равно никаких изменений не произошло - отчет такой же, может упускаю что-то?

----------


## alexsmir

> но все равно никаких изменений не произошло - отчет такой же, может упускаю что-то?


Разверни демо базу и сравнивай что не так.
А потом, что не так? Сама база для расчета, процент который отчисляется или какие-то отчисления не те, либо не совсех начислений база береться. Вообще-то это дело буха, определить в чем проблема, а Ваша задача устранить проблему.

----------


## 1Nod

в том то для меня и сложность что сами начисления и вообще забитие и контроль данных я  не делаю (посему нужно восстановить и понять с ходу вообще что забито и как и дать ответ) делает бухгалтер, но бухгалтер такого уровня типа сел за комп и сижу все само собой должно работать и считаться и походу откуда что берется вообще не представляет,  удивляюсь как столько проработать можно.
Попробую сравнением, просто подумалось раз нет похожих проблем (по крайне мере   посмотрел встречающиеся по данному вопросу вопросы) может все правильно дело не в программе, тем более другое все считает верно.

----------


## vmil

> единственно что вот эти отчисления как бы заносит в одну графу всей суммой, а требует разбивку вроде должно показывать меньше...сейчас стоит налогообложение "Обычное",,,может проблемы то и нет просто как это мне доказать?


Закон один для всех (оргазаций определенного вида) и как не крути шкала отчислений должна быть строго с этим законом выстовленна что не облагается это другой вопрос должна знать бухгалтер как таблицу умножения ткните носом вот сюда пусть прочтет на досуге. "Чтоб было меньше 3,14здежу делай все по чертежу." *Скрытый текст*Статья 9. Суммы, не подлежащие обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, производящих выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам 

1. Не подлежат обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, указанных в пункте 1 части 1 статьи 5 настоящего Федерального закона:

1) государственные пособия, выплачиваемые в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, законодательными актами субъектов Российской Федерации, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления, в том числе пособия по безработице, а также пособия и иные виды обязательного страхового обеспечения по обязательному социальному страхованию;

2) все виды установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, законодательными актами субъектов Российской Федерации, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления компенсационных выплат (в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации), связанных:

а) с возмещением вреда, причиненного увечьем или иным повреждением здоровья;

б) с бесплатным предоставлением жилых помещений, оплатой жилого помещения и коммунальных услуг, питания и продуктов, топлива или соответствующего денежного возмещения;

в) с оплатой стоимости и (или) выдачей полагающегося натурального довольствия, а также с выплатой денежных средств взамен этого довольствия;

г) с оплатой стоимости питания, спортивного снаряжения, оборудования, спортивной и парадной формы, получаемых спортсменами и работниками физкультурно-спортивных организаций для учебно-тренировочного процесса и участия в спортивных соревнованиях, а также спортивными судьями для участия в спортивных соревнованиях (подпункт дополнен с 1 января 2010 года Федеральным законом от 25 ноября 2009 года N 276-ФЗ - см. предыдущую редакцию);

д) с увольнением работников, за исключением компенсации за неиспользованный отпуск;

е) с возмещением расходов на профессиональную подготовку, переподготовку и повышение квалификации работников;

ж) с расходами физического лица в связи с выполнением работ, оказанием услуг по договорам гражданско-правового характера;

з) с трудоустройством работников, уволенных в связи с осуществлением мероприятий по сокращению численности или штата, реорганизацией или ликвидацией организации, в связи с прекращением физическими лицами деятельности в качестве индивидуальных предпринимателей, прекращением полномочий нотариусами, занимающимися частной практикой, и прекращением статуса адвоката, а также в связи с прекращением деятельности иными физическими лицами, чья профессиональная деятельность в соответствии с федеральными законами подлежит государственной регистрации и (или) лицензированию;

и) с выполнением физическим лицом трудовых обязанностей, в том числе в связи с переездом на работу в другую местность, за исключением:

выплат в денежной форме за работу с тяжелыми, вредными и (или) опасными условиями труда, кроме компенсационных выплат в размере, эквивалентном стоимости молока или других равноценных пищевых продуктов;

выплат в иностранной валюте взамен суточных, производимых в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации российскими судоходными компаниями членам экипажей судов заграничного плавания, а также выплат в иностранной валюте личному составу экипажей российских воздушных судов, выполняющих международные рейсы;

3) суммы единовременной материальной помощи, оказываемой плательщиками страховых взносов:

а) физическим лицам в связи со стихийным бедствием или другим чрезвычайным обстоятельством в целях возмещения причиненного им материального ущерба или вреда их здоровью, а также физическим лицам, пострадавшим от террористических актов на территории Российской Федерации;

б) работнику в связи со смертью члена (членов) его семьи;

в) работникам (родителям, усыновителям, опекунам) при рождении (усыновлении (удочерении) ребенка, выплачиваемой в течение первого года после рождения (усыновления (удочерения), но не более 50000 рублей на каждого ребенка;

4) доходы (за исключением оплаты труда работников), получаемые членами зарегистрированных в установленном порядке семейных (родовых) общин коренных малочисленных народов Севера от реализации продукции, полученной в результате ведения ими традиционных видов промысла;

5) суммы страховых платежей (взносов) по обязательному страхованию работников, осуществляемому плательщиком страховых взносов в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам добровольного личного страхования работников, заключаемым на срок не менее одного года, предусматривающим оплату страховщиками медицинских расходов этих застрахованных лиц, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам на оказание медицинских услуг работникам, заключаемым на срок не менее одного года с медицинскими организациями, имеющими лицензии на оказание медицинских услуг, выданные в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам добровольного личного страхования работников, заключаемым исключительно на случай наступления смерти застрахованного лица и (или) причинения вреда здоровью застрахованного лица, а также суммы пенсионных взносов плательщика страховых взносов по договорам негосударственного пенсионного обеспечения;

6) взносы работодателя, уплаченные плательщиком страховых взносов в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 30 апреля 2008 года N 56-ФЗ "О дополнительных страховых взносах на накопительную часть трудовой пенсии и государственной поддержке формирования пенсионных накоплений", в размере уплаченных взносов, но не более 12000 рублей в год в расчете на каждого работника, в пользу которого уплачивались взносы работодателя;

7) стоимость проезда работников и членов их семей к месту проведения отпуска и обратно, оплачиваемая плательщиком страховых взносов лицам, работающим и проживающим в районах Крайнего Севера и приравненных к ним местностях, в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, трудовыми договорами и (или) коллективными договорами. В случае проведения отпуска указанными лицами за пределами территории Российской Федерации не подлежит обложению страховыми взносами стоимость проезда или перелета по тарифам, рассчитанным от места отправления до пункта пропуска через Государственную границу Российской Федерации, включая стоимость провоза багажа весом до 30 килограммов;

8) суммы, выплачиваемые физическим лицам избирательными комиссиями, комиссиями референдума, а также из средств избирательных фондов кандидатов на должность Президента Российской Федерации, кандидатов в депутаты законодательного (представительного) органа государственной власти субъекта Российской Федерации, кандидатов на должность в ином государственном органе субъекта Российской Федерации, предусмотренном конституцией, уставом субъекта Российской Федерации, избираемых непосредственно гражданами, кандидатов в депутаты представительного органа муниципального образования, кандидатов на должность главы муниципального образования, на иную должность, предусмотренную уставом муниципального образования и замещаемую посредством прямых выборов, избирательных фондов избирательных объединений, избирательных фондов региональных отделений политических партий, не являющихся избирательными объединениями, из средств фондов референдума инициативной группы по проведению референдума Российской Федерации, референдума субъекта Российской Федерации, местного референдума, инициативной агитационной группы референдума Российской Федерации, иных групп участников референдума субъекта Российской Федерации, местного референдума за выполнение этими лицами работ, непосредственно связанных с проведением избирательных кампаний, кампаний референдума;

9) стоимость форменной одежды и обмундирования, выдаваемых работникам в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, а также государственным служащим федеральных органов государственной власти бесплатно или с частичной оплатой и остающихся в их личном постоянном пользовании;

10) стоимость льгот по проезду, предоставляемых законодательством Российской Федерации отдельным категориям работников;

11) суммы материальной помощи, оказываемой работодателями своим работникам, не превышающие 4000 рублей на одного работника за расчетный период;

12) суммы платы за обучение по основным и дополнительным профессиональным образовательным программам, в том числе за профессиональную подготовку и переподготовку работников;

13) суммы, выплачиваемые организациями (индивидуальными предпринимателями) своим работникам на возмещение затрат по уплате процентов по займам (кредитам) на приобретение и (или) строительство жилого помещения;

14) суммы денежного довольствия, продовольственного и вещевого обеспечения и иных выплат, получаемых военнослужащими, лицами рядового и начальствующего состава органов внутренних дел Российской Федерации, федеральной противопожарной службы, лицами начальствующего состава федеральной фельдъегерской связи, сотрудниками учреждений и органов уголовно-исполнительной системы, таможенных органов Российской Федерации и органов по контролю за оборотом наркотических средств и психотропных веществ, имеющими специальные звания, в связи с исполнением обязанностей военной службы и службы в указанных органах в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации;

15) суммы выплат и иных вознаграждений по трудовым договорам и гражданско-правовым договорам, в том числе по договорам авторского заказа в пользу иностранных граждан и лиц без гражданства, временно пребывающих на территории Российской Федерации.

2. При оплате плательщиками страховых взносов расходов на командировки работников как в пределах территории Российской Федерации, так и за пределами территории Российской Федерации не подлежат обложению страховыми взносами суточные, а также фактически произведенные и документально подтвержденные целевые расходы на проезд до места назначения и обратно, сборы за услуги аэропортов, комиссионные сборы, расходы на проезд в аэропорт или на вокзал в местах отправления, назначения или пересадок, на провоз багажа, расходы по найму жилого помещения, расходы на оплату услуг связи, сборы за выдачу (получение) и регистрацию служебного заграничного паспорта, сборы за выдачу (получение) виз, а также расходы на обмен наличной валюты или чека в банке на наличную иностранную валюту. При непредставлении документов, подтверждающих оплату расходов по найму жилого помещения, суммы таких расходов освобождаются от обложения страховыми взносами в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации. Аналогичный порядок обложения страховыми взносами применяется к выплатам, производимым физическим лицам, находящимся во властном (административном) подчинении организации, а также членам совета директоров или любого аналогичного органа компании, прибывающим для участия в заседании совета директоров, правления или другого аналогичного органа этой компании.

3. В базу для начисления страховых взносов помимо выплат, указанных в частях 1 и 2 настоящей статьи, также не включаются:

1) в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, - суммы денежного содержания и иные выплаты, получаемые прокурорами и следователями, а также судьями федеральных судов и мировыми судьями;

2) в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Фонд социального страхования Российской Федерации, - любые вознаграждения, выплачиваемые физическим лицам по договорам гражданско-правового характера, в том числе по договору авторского заказа, договору об отчуждении исключительного права на произведения науки, литературы, искусства, издательскому лицензионному договору, лицензионному договору о предоставлении права использования произведения науки, литературы, искусства.

_Добавлено через 9 часов 30 минут 29 секунд_
Расчет пособия до 1,5 лет тему можно закрыть, т.к.  на линии консультаций обещано: в ближайшем релизе будет добавлен выбор расчета: по старому (по базе начисления) или по новому (по базе страховых взносов).

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
Расчет пособия до 1,5 лет тему можно закрыть, т.к.  на линии консультаций обещано: в ближайшем релизе будет добавлен выбор расчета: по старому (по базе начисления) или по новому (по базе страховых взносов).

----------


## alexsmir

> эти отчисления как бы заносит в одну графу всей суммой


Дай хотя бы скрины (закачай на депозит и дай ссылку), а так я понять не могу, что там есть.




> сами начисления и вообще забитие и контроль данных я  не делаю


А это не твоя обязанность. Еще совет, с 01.01.2010 изменились отчисления налогов, соответствено все стандартные начисления при обновлении должны обновиться нормально, а вот если ваш бух создавал дополнительно какие-то начисления, то их обязательно надо проверить.
А так дай скрины разберемся.

----------


## 1Nod

Благодаря Вашим подсказкам (за что безмерно благодарен) и направлениям почитал закон и понял что в принципе нам требуется, так как с 2010 года организация перешла на расчет по системе УСН то и учет вести надо по этой системе.......

Так вот, касаемо УСН переключил налоговый режим на него, и вижу картинку, конечно проверять все числа и данные не стал, да собственно в этом случае надо быть бухгалтером :
http://s15.radikal.ru/i189/1003/a9/05d5f0c8aad2.jpg
получается что отчисления от суммы 64551,22 на страх часть неправильные, на накопительную (даже не знаю?), может ошибаюсь.. ?

Шкалу отчислений проверил, все обновленное сейчас стоит верно 
(без вмешательств не обошлось, но ведь все вмешательства в других областях, вдруг еще кроме шкал есть, я думаю и не смогу проверить), для надежности попрактиковался на более ранней версии и сравнил с демо.

(решил убрать не относящееся к вопросу,больно длинно)

Еще так сказать мысль, может вообще вынести предложение что лучше перейти на версию бухгалтерии УСН, правда в этом случае мне придется как то переносить все данные туда что бы продолжить расчет по зарплате, а заодно и бухгалтерию там.

----------


## alexsmir

> получается что отчисления от суммы 64551,22 на страх часть неправильные, на накопительную (даже не знаю?), может ошибаюсь.. ?


Все правильно. Совет. Если организация перешла с нового года на УСН, то сохранить базу. Если возникнут проблемы (из-за переключения на УСН, то всегда разобраться можно). А отчисления по режиму УСН правильные, единственно по соцстраху бух пусть проверить (потому что не все начисления в базу могут входить).
Что касается отчета, может пользоваться она должна сводом универсальным. Настроить его только надо. А так все у вас правильно.
Если возникнут проблемы, что конкретное начисление не попадает в отчисления, то проверте его (потому что созданные бухгалтерами начисления могут при переходе на новую систему налогообложения быть не откорректированы, Камин корректирует только свои начисления)

----------


## vmil

Еще так сказать мысль, может вообще вынести предложение что лучше перейти на версию бухгалтерии УСН, правда в этом случае мне придется как то переносить все данные туда что бы продолжить расчет по зарплате, а заодно и бухгалтерию там. 
При переходе на УСН лучше это делать в начале года для переноса справочников в программе УСН есть спецальная обработка по переносу из общей бухгалтерии в УСН
но лучшей вариант по моему мнению будет для вас использовать программу Камин упращенка 6 или Камин упращенка 15 она состоит из внешних форм и устанавливается по верх на бухгалтерию общ.это книга учета дахода и расхода настраивается под вашу бухгалтерию на форуме была посмотрите поюзайте обсудите с бухами а на счет зарплаты попробуйте воспользоватся сводом уневерсальным там можно настроить его в различной плоскости с расшифровкой по сотрудникам статьям затрат итд итп.
*Скрытый текст*Переход с конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет", редакции 4.5
на конфигурацию "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Для перехода на упрощенную систему налогообложения следует использовать
пустую информационную базу, созданную автоматически при установке конфигурации
"Упрощенная система налогообложения". В эту информационную базу
(приемник) необходимо перенести остатки по счетам бухгалтерского учета и
содержимое справочников из информационной базы, используемой с конфигурацией
редакции 4.5 (источника).
  Перенос данных из источника в приемник может быть выполнен вручную или
автоматически. Для переноса данных вручную, в информационной базе приемника
следует ввести начальные остатки на основании данных регистров бухгалтерского
учета, сформированных в информационной базе источника.
Подробнее о вводе
начальных остатков можно прочесть в документации к конфигурации. Для
автоматического переноса (конвертации данных) следует выполнить следующие
действия:
  - Из каталога ExtForms информационной базы приемника скопируйте в каталог
ExtForms информационной базы источника следующие файлы:
    Ac45_Usn.ert  - обработку для запуска процесса конвертации, настройки параметров;
    Ac45_Usn.efd  - наименование обработки запуска процесса конвертации;
    RAc4_Usn.xml  - файл правил конвертации объектов метаданных
    Cv45_Usn.ert  - обработку выгрузки данных (запуск данной обработки
выполняется автоматически в процессе конвертации);
  - Из каталога информационной базы приемника скопируйте в каталог
информационной базы источника файл V7Plus.dll
  - Для работы конвертора данных необходимо, чтобы на компьютере было установлено
приложение Microsoft XML Parser (версии не ниже 3.0). Для установки данного
приложения Вы можете воспользоваться диском ИТС либо получить на фирме "1С"
или у фирм франчайзи,  файлы instmsi.exe и msxml3.exe для проведения этой установки.
Пользователям Windows 95/98 перед установкой Microsoft XML Parser следует
установить программу Windows Installer. Для установки Windows Installer
запустите файл instmsi.exe.
Для установки приложения Microsoft XML Parser запустите файл msxml3.exe.
  - Если релиз конфигурации рабочей информационной базы (редакции 4.5)
ниже 7.70.453, то проведите обновление конфигурации до указанной версии.
  - Если релиз конфигурации информационной базы приемника
("Упрощенная система налогообложения") ниже 7.70.134, то проведите обновление
конфигурации до указанной версии.
  - Выполните резервное копирование текущей рабочей информационной базы
редакции 4.5.
  - Запустите 1С:Бухгалтерию 7.7 в режиме "1С:Предприятие". В окне запуска
1С:Предприятия выберите информационную базу источника.
  - В меню "Сервис" выберите пункт "Дополнительные возможности". В открывшемся
списке выберите пункт "Выгрузка данных в конфигурацию "Упрощенная система
налогообложения" и нажмите кнопку "Открыть".
  - В открывшемся диалоге "Выгрузка данных в конфигурацию "Упрощенная система
налогообложения" укажите наименование файла данных (файл данных формируется
в результате выгрузки данных и содержит информацию из источника пригодную для
загрузки в приемник), период выгрузки данных и определите вариант объекта
налогообложения.
  - Для выгрузки остатков по счетам бухгалтерского учета флажок "Не выгружать
бух. итоги" должен быть снят. Бухгалтерские итоги рассчитываются на дату конца
периода выгрузки данных.
  - Период выгрузки используется для определения периода выгрузки истории изменения
периодических реквизитов справочников.
  - По кнопке "Настройка" может быть произведена дополнительная настройка выгружаемых
объектов. В открывшемся диалоге "Настройка выгружаемых объектов", по двойному щелчку
мыши в колонке "Выгружать" можно изменить способ выгрузки для каждого справочника:
      - Режим "Все" означает, что будут выгружаться все элементы справочника
        вне зависимости от того существуют ли для данного справочника остатки
        по счетам бухгалтерского учета.
      - Режим "По ссылкам" означает, что будут выгружаться только элементы
        справочника, на которые ссылаются другие выгружаемые объекты
        (бухгалтерские итоги или элементы других справочников).
  - Для выполнения выгрузки (формирования файла данных) нажмите кнопку
"Выгрузить".

  - Запустите 1С:Бухгалтерию 7.7 в режиме "1С:Предприятие". В окне выбора
информационной базы выберите информационную базу приемника.
  - В плане счетов базы приемника проверьте наличие счетов для выгрузки остатков по НДС:
"19", "76.АВ", "76.Н1", "76.Н2". Эти счета создаются автоматически в информационной
базе при первом запуске программы в режиме "1С:Предприятие".
Если указанных счетов нет, а остатки по счетам "19", "76.АВ", "76.Н.1", "76.Н.2" в
информационной базе, из которой переносятся данные, есть, то счета необходимо ввести в
план счетов вручную:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Код                |               19     |       76.АВ     |      76.Н1    |       76.Н2       |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Наименование       |"НДС по приобр.       |"НДС с авансов   | "НДС          |  "Акциз           |
                   | ценностям"           | получ."         |(отложенный)"  |(отложенный)"      |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Акт.               |         А            |      АП         |       П       |       П           |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Вал.               |               -      |         -       |       -       |       -           |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Кол.               |               -      |         -       |       -       |       -           |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Заб.               |               -      |         -       |       -       |       -           |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Субконто1          |       "Контрагенты"  |   "Контрагенты" |"Контрагенты"  |    "Контрагенты"  |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Субконто2          |        "Договоры"    |    "Договоры"   | "Договоры"    |      "Договоры"   |
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  - В меню "Сервис - Обмен данными" выберите пункт "Загрузка данных".
  - В открывшемся диалоге "Универсальная обработка загрузки данных" укажите наименование
файла данных, содержащего данные, выгруженные из информационной базы источника.
Для выполнения загрузки нажмите кнопку "Загрузить данные".
  - Установите значение константы "Дата перехода на упрощенную систему налогообложения". Это
можно сделать в предназначенном для этого диалоге (меню "Сервис - Сведения об организации",
закладка "Применение УСН").
  - При использовании объекта налогообложения "Доходы, уменьшенные на величину расходов"
остатки товаров, материалов и расходов будущих периодов (РБП) полученные в результате
автоматического переноса (конвертации) должны быть дополнительно обработаны. Для того,
чтобы осуществить обработку остатков по этим счетам, вероятно, потребуется предварительно
провести определенную подготовительную работу. В частности, установить, у каких поставщиков
и по каким основаниям приобретены материалы, числящиеся на складе на дату переноса
остатков.
    1. При автоматическом переносе (конвертации), остатков товаров, материалов и
      РБП в аналитике "Контрагент" и "Договор" указывается специальное служебное
      значение "Перенос из бухг. (ред.4.5)". Вместо этого значения нужно указать
      реального поставщика и его договор.
    2. В конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакции 1.3, учет
      расходов в валюте ведется с использованием специальных валютных субсчетов
      активов. Если товар или материал приобретались за валюту, необходимо в
      операции ввода остатков заменить субсчета на валютные и ввести валютные
      суммы по курсу на дату поступления товара или материала.
    3. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" автоматически учитыва
      ет положения переходного периода, поэтому, если ввод остатков осуществляется
      позже перехода на УСН, рекомендуется по договорам, к которым должны быть
      применены положения переходного периода, ввести дополнительные остатки по
      счетам расчетов и счетам учета ТМЦ на дату предшествующую дате перехода на
      УСН, а актуальные остатки отразить с помощью оборотов между датой ввода
      основных остатков и датой перехода на УСН.
  - В меню "Сервис" выберите пункт "Дополнительные возможности". В открывшемся
списке выберите пункт "Включение в налоговую базу сумм авансов" и нажмите кнопку "Открыть".
  - В открывшемся диалоге "Включение в налоговую базу сумм авансов" приведено описание
работы с данной обработкой. Для включения в налоговую базу сумм авансов,
полученных от покупателей в период применения общего режима налогообложения,
необходимо сформировать проводки по кредиту счета Н01 "Доходы, признанные для целей
налогообложения" на сумму этих авансов. Для выполнения этой операции, нажмите кнопку
"Сформировать проводки".
    Поставляемые в данном дистрибутиве файлы правил конвертации и обработки
выгрузки данных предназначены для использования только с типовой конфигурацией
редакции 4.5. Если конфигурация источника отличается от типовой конфигурации
редакции 4.5, то файлы правил конвертации и обработки выгрузки следует
отредактировать в соответствии с существующими отличиями. Для редактирования
данных файлов предусмотрена специальная конфигурация
1С:Предприятия 7.7 - "Конвертация данных". Конфигурация "Конвертация данных"
поставляется на диске ИТС. Подписаться на диск ИТС можно у партнеров фирмы "1С".

Методика переноса остатков на счетах бухгалтерского учета приведена в файле Cv45_Usn.mxl.

----------


## alexsmir

> программу Камин упращенка 6 или Камин упращенка 15


Упрощенку фирма Камин паролем закрывает, да и переход денег будет стоить.

----------


## vmil

> Упрощенку фирма Камин паролем закрывает, да и переход денег будет стоить.


Сумма покупки я думаю этого програмного продукта для организации должна быть под силу судя по ее размерам пока Камин использует только соглашение о легальной покупке не каких паролей и кодов нет что будет завтра не знает не кто может даже и сам Камин сам сейчас установил и открыл все работает пока я знаю два продукта от Камина котырые используют пароль это зарплата 1.2 и общепит 2.0 и на обоих люди работают, обновляются и благодарят фирму за предоставленный продукт для каждого яда есть противоядие и не перевелись еще на земле русской левши и кулибины!!!

----------


## alexsmir

> Камин использует только соглашение о легальной покупке не каких паролей и кодов нет что будет завтра не знает не кто может даже и сам Камин


Эта информация с сайта Камина http://kaminsoft.ru/products/kamin/usnregistr/836.html

Уважаемые пользователи и партнеры!
Фирма КАМИН в ноябре 2009 года начинает перерегистрацию пользователей программных продуктов "КАМИН:Упрощенка-6" и "КАМИН:Упрощенка-15".
В рамках перерегистрации будет проведено присвоение пароля на каждый экземпляр продукта. Пароль будет зависеть от ИНН и КПП. Релиз с защитой программы выйдет в начале 2010 года, таким образом, декларация за 2009 год может быть составлена только в программе, прошедшей перерегистрацию.
Для пользователей, которые с помощью одной программы и на одном компьютере ведут налоговый учет по УСН для нескольких юридических или физических лиц, установлен единовременный взнос - в размере 20% от стоимости программы по текущему прейскуранту за каждое дополнительное лицо. При этом на каждое лицо будет выдан свой пароль.

----------


## vmil

Что это не подьемная сумма для организации?Халява кончается скоро на платформу сделают шифрование тогда вобще будет зашибись!!!
Стоимость обслуживания на 2010 год
Для пользователей за дополнительную базу             
  КАМИН:Упрощенка-6
 480 руб
  КАМИН:Упрощенка-15
 760 руб

----------


## alexsmir

> Халява кончается


Порядок то должен быть, на бесплатных обновлениях Камину тоже не выгодно работать. А новые разработки когда еще раскрутишь и продашь. 1С пытается за счет дисков ИТС (как обязаловка для 8 программ) решить денежный вопрос.

----------


## Nestia

обязательна ли установка 1с при установке камина 2.0.053

----------


## vmil

> обязательна ли установка 1с при установке камина 2.0.053


 *Внимание!  КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0
 Перед установкой или обновлением конфигурации убедитесь, что у вас установлена лицензионная  локальная или сетевая версия системы программ "1С: Предприятие 7.7" релиз не  ниже 7.70.027.*

_Добавлено через 1 час 35 минут 9 секунд_
*фсс по НС делает, а в своде не показывает*
*Если можно по подробней какой релиз платформа и конкретно что в каком своде?*
*У меня 56 релиз платформа 027 все ок*!!!

----------


## DoCaru

товарищи! ткните пальцем - не могу найти апдейт камина 1.2.047 с SP1... пардон, если не туда написал!
вопрос снимаю - нашел (http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=45062)

----------


## Lontayer

Всем привет! Подскажите лекарство работающее для 1.2.047, плз. Пробовал рецепт от Waider'a, но у меня данная обработка не выводит ни единого сообщения... Подскажите кому что помогло....

----------


## alexsmir

> Пробовал рецепт от Waider'a, но у меня данная обработка не выводит ни единого сообщения...


нашел на форуме:
*Скрытый текст*"Пролеченная" DLL для Камин 1.2.047 sp1:
http://rapidshare.com/files/359727153/KmnDll12.rar
Пароль на архив www.nowa.cc

----------


## Lontayer

> нашел на форуме:
> *Скрытый текст*"Пролеченная" DLL для Камин 1.2.047 sp1:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/359727153/KmnDll12.rar
> Пароль на архив www.nowa.cc


Попробовал, вроде помогло, спасибо огромное!

----------


## 1Nod

здравствуйте всем, интересует след вопрос - сейчас поставил обновление на камин 2,0 2.0.057, вот только вопрос (у меня спр):
1. как и где распечатывается реестр на больничный (по сотруднику, сам чето не нашел, вернее он есть в помощниках, но там только посмотреть можно название,, а через открыть не открывается и  открыть через указанный файл не хочет, ругается "Неверный вызов формы" ) 
2. возможно ли поменять ставку расчета больничного, вроде как должна быть другая и должна поменяться сумма начисления больничного и делиться на 365 дней не как раньше, вот только где оно меняется (в константах есть подобное 1 пункт, но не на чем не отражается), пересмотрел все,  что нашел так это регулятор с помощью %.

----------


## alexsmir

> вернее он есть в помощниках


если вы ведете речь о помощнике "Расчет больничного с 2010 года", то его можно просмотреть через конфигуратор; (про реестр не понял, расчет больничного - начисление по среднему,  в нем есть печатные формы).




> и делиться на 365 дней не как раньше


вообще-то есть нормативные акты, если порядок начисления с ними расходится, тогда приведите в чем? Я даже Ваши слова не понял.

----------


## 1Nod

Извиняюсь конечно за не совсем понятное объяснение:blush: (опять приходиться объяснять со слов бухгалтера), в принципе если подробнее, как я понял, то речь идет о том что сумма отчислений по больничному ранее в 2009 году была до 18700 (вроде предел какой-то) а с 2010 до 415000 (ну на это сумму поменялись все шкалы налогов),,,,, так же ранее было другое деление этой суммы в исчислительном выражении (правда не сказала на что ...И) а с этого года 2010 она должна исчисляться и делиться с учетом 365 дней (лично я никак в толк не возьму где это отражено и на основании чего)...короче если ранее сумма по больничному была допустим 600 руб, то с этого года с увеличением, должна составлять 1100 руб.,типа где то надо изменить ставку отчислений на больничные (но ведь это вроде не меняется, да и не поверю чтобы это не учли в новом релизе).

Касаемо формы, есть какойто реестр где отражается отчисление больничного по конкретному сотруднику, просмотрев помощников (так как в общих документах не нашел) наткнулся в помошнике "Сведения-Реестр ДСВ-3", так пологаю что это он, но открыть через программу нереально.
Да конечно, обновление никак не сказалось на данных вопросах, они были и до, посему к этому притензий никаких вроде нет (так к слову пояснение).

----------


## alexsmir

> а с этого года 2010 она должна исчисляться и делиться с учетом 365 дней


извините, но ваш бухгалтер вчера с гор спустилась. Когда-то давно, для расчета среднего заработка брался период три месяца. Но это было давно. А посмотреть это можно: 1. расчет по среднему - выполнить, откроется помощник расчета больничного: слева внизу есть поле "расчетный период" (если расчет за март то там стоит март 2009 - февраль 2010), сам расчет зафиксирован на вкладке расчет базы.




> сумма отчислений по больничному ранее в 2009 году была до 18700 (вроде предел какой-то) а с 2010 до 415000


это не сумма отчислений, а ограничение больничного и оно равно 18700 (это в константах), а свыше это за счет личных средство работодателя можно.
она похоже спутала (я хоть не бухгалтер) 415000 - сумма заработка, до которой можно при расчете отчислений применять налоговые вычеты, на работника - 400 и на ребенка - 1000. наверное похоже 


> ранее сумма по больничному была допустим 600 руб, то с этого года с увеличением, должна составлять 1100 руб


 терминология только другая
по вычетам можно посмотреть открыв сотрудника, вкладка "работа", внизу есть информация по вычету на сотрудника и количество детей у него. Заведены данные документом "прием на работу". Если нужно внести какие-то изменения (например по детям) то документы-кадровые-изменения.
Кроче программа настроена правильно, а ваш бухгалтер не знает руководящих документов.
По реестру посмотрю, может найду. По конкретному сотруднику происходит отбор всех документов, где фигурирует его фамилия либо документов (например больничных)

----------


## 1Nod

Вот спасибо, во-первых за то что поняли о чем речь, во - вторых за то что объяснили суть вопроса мне (а то сижу, ищу акты и документацию по вопросу, может новое что вышло, а искать то и нечего не надо)...Касаемо "гор" очень и очень правы (только скорее из "подземелья", для гор полет нужен а тут :slow:), чихать хотела на законодательство, чето хочет а чего.......?,лишь бы умность показать (и так по всему учету).:confused:

----------


## alexsmir

> лишь бы умность показать


неправильно, научиться работе на Камине за счет Вас (это скорее всего, наверняка понятие имеет, а опыта нет).
Что касается начисления больничного, то когда в конце месяца бух делает расчет зарплаты документом "табель" (тоже через помощника), то в нем по каждому сотруднику отдельной строкой будут видны все начисления, например, оклад, премия, больничный (причем дни больничного будут вычтены автоматически из рабочих дней)

_Добавлено через 47 минут 10 секунд_
Поискал в нете
*Страховые взносы в ПФР, ФСС РФ и ФО*МС
- страховые взносы перечисляются отдельно в Пенсионный фонд РФ, Фонд социального страхования РФ и фонды обязательного медицинского страхования (федеральный и территориальный);
- страховые взносы начисляются на все выплаты и иные вознаграждения в пользу физических лиц независимо от того, признаны они в расходах или нет;
- предельная величина доходов каждого физлица для начисления страховых взносов будет составлять *415 тыс. руб.* (она будет определяться нарастающим итогом с начала календарного года). *При превышении лимита страховые взносы взиматься не будут.* Регрессивной шкалы, применявшейся для целей ЕСН, в отношении страховых взносов не предусмотрено;
- претерпел изменения перечень сумм, не облагаемых страховыми взносами: некоторые выплаты из него исключены (например, компенсация за неиспользованный отпуск), но при этом имеется и ряд дополнений;
- что касается тарифов, то в 2010 г. плательщики, производящие выплаты и начисляющие иные вознаграждения физлицам, всего должны перечислить в страховые фонды взносов 26 процентов за каждого работника с суммы, не превышающей 415 тыс. руб. Для сельскохозяйственных товаропроизводителей, организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, применяющих УСН, ЕСХН или уплачивающих ЕНВД, а также для лиц, использующих труд инвалидов, на 2010 г. установлен пониженный тариф;

а еще с 2009 года было:
Изменение 1: предел предоставления вычетов
- стандартный налоговый вычет на самого получателя дохода предоставляется до момента достижения размера дохода нарастающим итогом с начала года суммы в 40 000 рублей (ранее – в 20 000 рублей);
- стандартный налоговый вычет на ребенка налогоплательщика – получателя дохода предоставляется до момента достижения размера дохода нарастающим итогом с начала года суммы в 280 000 рублей (ранее – 40 000 рублей).
Как видим, повышение порога предоставления вычета на ребенка до порога регрессии по ЕСН и ПФР является принципиальным. Оно означает, что данный вычет будет влиять на фактический располагаемый доход не только низкооплачиваемых сотрудников, но и сотрудников, чей доход относится к средним заработкам.
Изменение 2: сумма вычета
Стандартный налоговый вычет на самого налогоплательщика в 2009 году не изменяется и по-прежнему будет составлять *400 рублей*.
Стандартный налоговый вычет на ребенка налогоплательщика увеличивается и с 1 января 2009 года будет составлять *1000 рублей* (в 2005 – 2008 годах – 600 рублей).
Изменение 3: право на выбор родителя, получающего удвоенный вычет
В отношении получения вычетов на детей с 1 января 2009 года в законодательстве об НДФЛ впервые вводится правило выбора родителя на получение вычета.

Все это в Камине 2.0 предусмотрено

----------


## foxmanru

> нашел на форуме:
> *Скрытый текст*"Пролеченная" DLL для Камин 1.2.047 sp1:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/359727153/KmnDll12.rar
> Пароль на архив www.nowa.cc


А куда ее кидать то? В пенсионный фонд расчет не делает не выгружает все равно.

----------


## vmil

Просто в глобальном модуле исправить проверку на версия "Сетевая".
*Сейчас эти исправления не прокатят нужно качать и устанавливать версию "Сетевая"*

----------


## mikekmn

Обновление локальной версии на сетевую 2.0.57 не работает, т.к. производится проверка на первоначально установленную версию, проверка зашита в закодированную обработку list.ert

----------


## alexsmir

> А куда ее кидать то?


в каталог ExtForms вашей базы, заменить она должна KmnDll12.dll



> В пенсионный фонд расчет не делает не выгружает все равно.


я работаю с конфигурациями под паролем, поэтому даю только ссылки, а не проверяю. Попробуйте ее зарегистрировать.

_Добавлено через 31 минуту 56 секунд_



> закодированную обработку list.ert


обработку можно открыть без проблем, проверка идет в vkloader.dll

_Добавлено через 32 минуты 6 секунд_



> закодированную обработку list.ert


обработку можно открыть без проблем, проверка идет в vkloader.dll

----------


## mars_m

Помогите найти Камин 3.0.33.1 Базовую (можно апдейт) или полную конфу релизов позднее

----------


## alexsmir

> Помогите найти Камин 3.0.33.1 Базовую (можно апдейт) или полную конфу релизов позднее


Вы обратитесь к SJ24 в личку, он выкладывал релизы базового камин 3.0 (по моему Вам) 


> Тут с 34 по 36 релиз


 пусть он выгрузит файл cf любого релиза (последний был 38) и  Вы можете сделать обновление минуя несколько релизов. Кроме него релизы базового камина не кто не выкладывал.

----------


## alkinoos

Здравствуйте, на сайте КАМИНа есть инструкция "Перенос данных из КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ в КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений. Версия 3.5" вот здесь (http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kamin/841.html).
А кто нибудь может поделиться самой обработкой "КАМИН ЗП35 Выгрузка из ЗП20.ert", нигде не могу найти. Спасибо.

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

*alexsmir*, а можно поподробнее ? в личку ?

----------


## alexsmir

> а можно поподробнее ? в личку ?


а что поподробнее? На мои сообщения Вы не ссылаетесь.

----------


## witch_n

Люди может у кого нибудь есть выгрузка из камина 3.0 зарплатной ведомости в банк? помогите пожалуйста

----------


## alexsmir

> выгрузка из камина 3.0 зарплатной ведомости в банк?


а чем Вас стандартная выгрузка не устраивает (электронный обмен с банком)? Вы хотя бы укажите формат файла.

----------


## witch_n

Ой простите формат файла должен быть DBF

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

*alexsmir*, интересует обход защиты в камин 2.057 ...

----------


## maxic39

Здравствуйте! Кто подскажет, как включить печать двухмерного штрихкода в камине 1.2. или я что-то не так делаю? С уважением.

----------


## alexsmir

> интересует обход защиты в камин 2.057


а как ее обойдешь надо влезать в dll-ку, а это специалист нужен и судя по всему, Камин 2.0 закроют паролем. Проще на этапе ввода пароля, если у Вас локальный камин, докупить сетевой. А лучше всего перейти на 8-ку "Камин 3.0", тем более по абгрейду обойдется не дорого. По опыту с Камином 1.2 официальный путь всегда дешевле.

_Добавлено через 35 минут 45 секунд_



> как включить печать двухмерного штрихкода в камине 1.2. или я что-то не так делаю?


скачать с сайта налоговой испекции http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=204
Библиотечный модуль печати двумерного штрих-кода (версия 3.0.9 от 02.03.2009) и Шаблоны форм налоговых деклараций. Установить модуль на Ваш комп, а шаблоны разархивировать в Вашу базу. На закладке отчета "вывод на магнитный носитель" в "Каталог шаблонов машиночитаемых форм" указать путь шаблонам и нажать кнопку "Печать машиночитаемых форм" (да забыл в каталог базы нужно поместить файл V7PLUS.DLL, взять его можно в каталоге бух 7.7).

----------


## napala

А есть что-нибудь подобное (Kamin.exe) для КАМИН релиз 2.0.057? Началось :(

----------


## vmil

> Обновление локальной версии на сетевую 2.0.57 не работает, т.к. производится проверка на первоначально установленную версию, проверка зашита в закодированную обработку list.ert


Все будет раблтать если вы обновитесь 55 релизом сетевым а потом 56 на него сетевой и т.д.и т.п.С 56 начинается защита.:confused:

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

в одноименном форуме проскочило:
1С Камин 2.0.057  "Период использования незарегистрированной версии программы истекает через 15 дн" Как бороться? ... вот что может быть.
я делал по варианту vmil, ща тестирую

----------


## sasha1234

> качнул 55-й. Конфиги объединяю, запускаю 1с, получаю ошибку - нарушена структура таблиц. Делал всё по инструкции... В общем не поставилось. может есть какие-то тонкости?


Смотря какой релиз перед этим, обычно нужно все предыдущие ставить:)

----------


## vmil

> в одноименном форуме проскочило:
> 1С Камин 2.0.057 "Период использования незарегистрированной версии программы истекает через 15 дн" Как бороться? ... вот что может быть.


*Брехня не верте не кому порой даже и себе.*

----------


## napala

> в одноименном форуме проскочило:
> 1С Камин 2.0.057  "Период использования незарегистрированной версии программы истекает через 15 дн" Как бороться? ... вот что может быть.
> я делал по варианту vmil, ща тестирую


Ну как? Тест пройден? Хочется обрадовать бухгалтерию :cool:

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

2 дня - полет нормальный. Глядишь, проканает ...

----------


## napala

Держите в курсе! Думаю, не мне одной не по себе.:rolleyes:

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

вот такая новость
http://www.kaminsoft.ru/about/news/3...-25032010.html

----------


## alexsmir

> вот такая новость


закономерный результат после перевода камина 1.2 на платную подписку (покупка камина 1.2 выросла примерно на 30%).

----------


## Nik2754

> Попробовал, вроде помогло, спасибо огромное!


если не трудно перезалейте на другой файлообменник

----------


## vovka_tm

> нашел на форуме:
> *Скрытый текст*"Пролеченная" DLL для Камин 1.2.047 sp1:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/359727153/KmnDll12.rar
> Пароль на архив www.nowa.cc


Помогает частично: на пароль забивает, но при выполнении "Расчет страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ)" (камин при обновлении просит перепровести) говорят что нет данных. ХЭЛП МИ ПЛИЗ!!!

_Добавлено через 6 минут 52 секунды_
И вариант с патчингом dll не прокатывает с теми же симптомами:(

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

Привет всем. Нужна обработка переноса базы из Камина 2 в 3й

----------


## foxmanru

> Помогает частично: на пароль забивает, но при выполнении "Расчет страховых взносов (ЕСН и ПФ)" (камин при обновлении просит перепровести) говорят что нет данных. ХЭЛП МИ ПЛИЗ!!!
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 52 секунды_
> И вариант с патчингом dll не прокатывает с теми же симптомами:(


Нашел для себя вариант, ждать смысла  уже нет, купил 2.0 за 8000 р. и геморой исчез;)

----------


## NagibatOr

> в каталог ExtForms вашей базы, заменить она должна KmnDll12.dll
> 
> я работаю с конфигурациями под паролем, поэтому даю только ссылки, а не проверяю. Попробуйте ее зарегистрировать.
> 
> _Добавлено через 31 минуту 56 секунд_
> 
> обработку можно открыть без проблем, проверка идет в vkloader.dll
> 
> _Добавлено через 32 минуты 6 секунд_
> ...


Проверка идет во внешней компоненте KMNGuard.mod vkloader-это загрузчик внешней компоненты. У них видать толково свою сделать не удалось - 1С в памяти висла, вот и воспользовались чужой компонентой для корректной работы.
В компоненте помимо проверки на лицензионность также возврат данных из помощников в документы, так, что просто отключить вряд ли удастся.

----------


## VilMaks

чем отличаются "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" от "Свод универсальный"? Почему суммы в них разные идут?

----------


## alexsmir

> чем отличаются "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" от "Свод универсальный"?


В обновлениях Камина в 2010 сначала появился "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010", потом "Свод универсальный", последний более полный. 
Проверил, цифры одни и те же, может проблемы в самих документах

----------


## AIF

> чем отличаются "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" от "Свод универсальный"? Почему суммы в них разные идут?


"Свод универсальный"- это свод самой заработной платы, которую можно формировать в различных разрезах (по источникам финансирования, статьям затрат и т.д.). "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" показывает начисление на эту заработную плату, так называемые страховые взносы во внебюджетные фонды (зарплата х 26%(есть вариации): в ФСС, ФФОМС, ТФОМС, СВ в страховую и накопительную часть трудовой пенсии + СВ по несчастным случаям). "Свод универсальный" (графа "Всего начислено")="Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" (графа "Всего начислено
(ст.7 212-ФЗ") при условии идентичности источников финансирования (их может быть несколько). В остальном все зависит от ситуации в конкретной организации.

----------


## VilMaks

У меня получается такая ситуация - Своды за январь бьются просто на ура. Но в феврале в "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" в графе "Всего начислено" сумма практически в два раза больше суммы "Свода универсального" и соответсвтенно "Суммы, превышающие предельную величину базы" показывают сумму начисленную за январь месяц... Что-то я совсем запутался

----------


## alexsmir

> показывают сумму начисленную за январь месяц


попробуйте так, выберите февраль и поставьте флажек только за указанный период в своде универсальном, а в "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" наоборот флажек "с начала года" ставить не надо.

----------


## VilMaks

> попробуйте так, выберите февраль и поставьте флажек только за указанный период в своде универсальном, а в "Свод отчислений и налогов 2010" наоборот флажек "с начала года" ставить не надо.


Что вы уже совсем меня не уважаете, "Перед работой на компьютере убедитесь, что он включен"

----------


## alexsmir

> Что вы уже совсем меня не уважаете


Извините, не кто не считает, но когда я проверяю на своей базе, этого нет у Вас есть, начинаешь перебирать хоть какие-то варианты. 
Разбирал случай, когда были коды вычетов в отчете не те, тоже интуитивно посоветовал, человек нашел, а я потом уже понял, что он обновил свой камин не в начале января, а в феврале, поэтому в январе коды вычетов у него не те и были.
Попробуйте произвести перерасчет. При обновлениях Камин рекомендовал это делать. А так трудно сказать.

----------


## nick_E

Как можно обновить версию ПРОФ 058 на сетевую? :)

----------


## Smertch

Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно обновить камин расчет зарплаты 2.0 с 53 релиза до 58. 
Нужно ли устнавливать все релизы подряд или можно сразу 58?!

----------


## s123

Доброго времени суток.

Вот нашел на форуме одно решение проблемы "30-ти дневного пробного периода" для Камина 2.0

Цитирую: "Удаляем у 1SCONST индекс. затем в 1SCONST удаляем строки с ID: 1MC(дата, не критична); 1N6(запомнить значение!!!);  2WJ(дата, не критична). Упаковываем таблицу! Запускаемся монопольно, вводим валидный рег.номер, Далее, регистрационную информацию организации, Далее, Готово. Дожидаемся пока стартовая обработка не упадет в ошибку "Код не уникальный!" Закрываем конфигу. удаляем у 1SCONST индекс. Открываем 1SCONST, в строке с ID: 1N6 указываем запомненное ранее значение, Упаковываем таблицу! Запускаемся монопольно и наслаждаемся стабильной работой и возможностью последующего обновления."

Вот только теперь одна беда :) найти валидные ключи. Желаю удачи!

ЗЫ. Для редактирования таблиц dbf рекомендую использовать замечательную программу Wdbfwiew (легко найти на просторах рунета) спасала и нераз для ручной правки.:)

----------


## AIF

Релиз 2.0.058: Буквально сейчас обнаружил такую проблему. Вхожу в список сотрудников (Справочники-Сотрудники-Сотрудники) открываю любого сотрудника. В сведениях сотрудника открываю закладку "Информация". В этой закладке нажимаю кнопку "Отпуска". И вместо отпусков конкретного сотрудника открывается сквозной список отпусков всех сотрудников за все время использования программы. Такого неудобства раньше не было. Вопросы: кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой? Если да, то как это все исправить? Это общая ошибка релиза (у всех пользователей) или локальная т.е. конкретно у меня? Если в ветке этот вопрос уже обсуждался, дайте знать, поищу! А может стоит подождать следующего релиза? Конечно, это все терпит. Но все-же. Рад буду любой помощи!

----------


## alexsmir

> Это общая ошибка релиза (у всех пользователей) или локальная т.е. конкретно у меня?


Ошибка локальная. Откройте в конфигураторе справочник сотрудники - форма элемента и посмотрите
Процедура Отпуска()
	Если СотрудникЗаписан() = 0 Тогда
		Возврат;
	КонецЕсли;
	л_Параметры = СоздатьОбъект("СписокЗначе  ний");
	л_Параметры.Установить("Кон  текст",Контекст);
	л_Параметры.Установить("Вла  делец",ТекущийЭлемент());
	л_Контекст = л_Параметры;
	ОткрытьФорму("Справочник.О  пускаСотрудников",л_Контек  ст);
КонецПроцедуры
если все так то тогда откройте справочник ОтпускаСотрудников и посмотрите если подчиненность справочнику Сотрудники.

и еще: посмотрите установка (отключение) режима вывода списка по группа (в 7.7 иерархия), если у Вас отключен, то отпуска будут выводится все (признак в заголовке будет Справочник: Отпуска Сотрудников  (Иванов И.И.) (все), а надо Справочник: Отпуска Сотрудников (Иванов И.И.))

----------


## AIF

> если все так то тогда откройте справочник ОтпускаСотрудников и посмотрите если подчиненность справочнику Сотрудники.


Спасибо!  Заработался совсем!  Проблема была именно в подчиненности. Еще раз большое спасибо!

----------


## zun-zun

> Как можно обновить версию ПРОФ 058 на сетевую? :)


Просто накатываешь обновление 58 сетевое, а затем если будет ругаться что произошло обновление бла-бла-бла прибегни к совету s123

----------


## did

Прочитал ветку форума, не могу понять в чем моя проблема. Неправильно берет налоговую базу. Камин 2.0 58 релиз. Делаю ведомость в ПФ по возрастным группам, показывает налоговую базу для пф больше, чем нужно, непонятно с чего ее считает. Допустим, итого(начислено, по расчетке):  1287.75 
налоговая база (по ведомости):  2419.85
"ПФ, страх. часть" - 249.24
Шкалу на 2010 заполнял через обработку, параметры стоят есхн, с.х организ-я, конец месяца перепроводил.

----------


## vmil

> Прочитал ветку форума, не могу понять в чем моя проблема. Неправильно берет налоговую базу. Камин 2.0 58 релиз. Делаю ведомость в ПФ по возрастным группам, показывает налоговую базу для пф больше, чем нужно, непонятно с чего ее считает. Допустим, итого(начислено, по расчетке):  1287.75 
> налоговая база (по ведомости):  2419.85
> "ПФ, страх. часть" - 249.24
> Шкалу на 2010 заполнял через обработку, параметры стоят есхн, с.х организ-я, конец месяца перепроводил.


Здравствуйте все дело в том что берет налоговую базу. Камин 2.0 58 релиз
из начислений в параметрах которых указано #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос = #ОблагаетсяПолностью Проверте все пораметры начислений #ВидДоходаЕСН с 2010года не облагается а #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос доллжна соответствовать все кроме Статья 9. Суммы, не подлежащие обложению страховыми взносами 
*Скрытый текст*
Статья 9. Суммы, не подлежащие обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, производящих выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам 

1. Не подлежат обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, указанных в пункте 1 части 1 статьи 5 настоящего Федерального закона:

1) государственные пособия, выплачиваемые в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, законодательными актами субъектов Российской Федерации, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления, в том числе пособия по безработице, а также пособия и иные виды обязательного страхового обеспечения по обязательному социальному страхованию;

2) все виды установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, законодательными актами субъектов Российской Федерации, решениями представительных органов местного самоуправления компенсационных выплат (в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации), связанных:

а) с возмещением вреда, причиненного увечьем или иным повреждением здоровья;

б) с бесплатным предоставлением жилых помещений, оплатой жилого помещения и коммунальных услуг, питания и продуктов, топлива или соответствующего денежного возмещения;

в) с оплатой стоимости и (или) выдачей полагающегося натурального довольствия, а также с выплатой денежных средств взамен этого довольствия;

г) с оплатой стоимости питания, спортивного снаряжения, оборудования, спортивной и парадной формы, получаемых спортсменами и работниками физкультурно-спортивных организаций для учебно-тренировочного процесса и участия в спортивных соревнованиях, а также спортивными судьями для участия в спортивных соревнованиях (подпункт дополнен с 1 января 2010 года Федеральным законом от 25 ноября 2009 года N 276-ФЗ - см. предыдущую редакцию);

д) с увольнением работников, за исключением компенсации за неиспользованный отпуск;

е) с возмещением расходов на профессиональную подготовку, переподготовку и повышение квалификации работников;

ж) с расходами физического лица в связи с выполнением работ, оказанием услуг по договорам гражданско-правового характера;

з) с трудоустройством работников, уволенных в связи с осуществлением мероприятий по сокращению численности или штата, реорганизацией или ликвидацией организации, в связи с прекращением физическими лицами деятельности в качестве индивидуальных предпринимателей, прекращением полномочий нотариусами, занимающимися частной практикой, и прекращением статуса адвоката, а также в связи с прекращением деятельности иными физическими лицами, чья профессиональная деятельность в соответствии с федеральными законами подлежит государственной регистрации и (или) лицензированию;

и) с выполнением физическим лицом трудовых обязанностей, в том числе в связи с переездом на работу в другую местность, за исключением:

выплат в денежной форме за работу с тяжелыми, вредными и (или) опасными условиями труда, кроме компенсационных выплат в размере, эквивалентном стоимости молока или других равноценных пищевых продуктов;

выплат в иностранной валюте взамен суточных, производимых в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации российскими судоходными компаниями членам экипажей судов заграничного плавания, а также выплат в иностранной валюте личному составу экипажей российских воздушных судов, выполняющих международные рейсы;

3) суммы единовременной материальной помощи, оказываемой плательщиками страховых взносов:

а) физическим лицам в связи со стихийным бедствием или другим чрезвычайным обстоятельством в целях возмещения причиненного им материального ущерба или вреда их здоровью, а также физическим лицам, пострадавшим от террористических актов на территории Российской Федерации;

б) работнику в связи со смертью члена (членов) его семьи;

в) работникам (родителям, усыновителям, опекунам) при рождении (усыновлении (удочерении) ребенка, выплачиваемой в течение первого года после рождения (усыновления (удочерения), но не более 50000 рублей на каждого ребенка;

4) доходы (за исключением оплаты труда работников), получаемые членами зарегистрированных в установленном порядке семейных (родовых) общин коренных малочисленных народов Севера от реализации продукции, полученной в результате ведения ими традиционных видов промысла;

5) суммы страховых платежей (взносов) по обязательному страхованию работников, осуществляемому плательщиком страховых взносов в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам добровольного личного страхования работников, заключаемым на срок не менее одного года, предусматривающим оплату страховщиками медицинских расходов этих застрахованных лиц, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам на оказание медицинских услуг работникам, заключаемым на срок не менее одного года с медицинскими организациями, имеющими лицензии на оказание медицинских услуг, выданные в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, суммы платежей (взносов) плательщика страховых взносов по договорам добровольного личного страхования работников, заключаемым исключительно на случай наступления смерти застрахованного лица и (или) причинения вреда здоровью застрахованного лица, а также суммы пенсионных взносов плательщика страховых взносов по договорам негосударственного пенсионного обеспечения;

6) взносы работодателя, уплаченные плательщиком страховых взносов в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 30 апреля 2008 года N 56-ФЗ "О дополнительных страховых взносах на накопительную часть трудовой пенсии и государственной поддержке формирования пенсионных накоплений", в размере уплаченных взносов, но не более 12000 рублей в год в расчете на каждого работника, в пользу которого уплачивались взносы работодателя;

7) стоимость проезда работников и членов их семей к месту проведения отпуска и обратно, оплачиваемая плательщиком страховых взносов лицам, работающим и проживающим в районах Крайнего Севера и приравненных к ним местностях, в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, трудовыми договорами и (или) коллективными договорами. В случае проведения отпуска указанными лицами за пределами территории Российской Федерации не подлежит обложению страховыми взносами стоимость проезда или перелета по тарифам, рассчитанным от места отправления до пункта пропуска через Государственную границу Российской Федерации, включая стоимость провоза багажа весом до 30 килограммов;

8) суммы, выплачиваемые физическим лицам избирательными комиссиями, комиссиями референдума, а также из средств избирательных фондов кандидатов на должность Президента Российской Федерации, кандидатов в депутаты законодательного (представительного) органа государственной власти субъекта Российской Федерации, кандидатов на должность в ином государственном органе субъекта Российской Федерации, предусмотренном конституцией, уставом субъекта Российской Федерации, избираемых непосредственно гражданами, кандидатов в депутаты представительного органа муниципального образования, кандидатов на должность главы муниципального образования, на иную должность, предусмотренную уставом муниципального образования и замещаемую посредством прямых выборов, избирательных фондов избирательных объединений, избирательных фондов региональных отделений политических партий, не являющихся избирательными объединениями, из средств фондов референдума инициативной группы по проведению референдума Российской Федерации, референдума субъекта Российской Федерации, местного референдума, инициативной агитационной группы референдума Российской Федерации, иных групп участников референдума субъекта Российской Федерации, местного референдума за выполнение этими лицами работ, непосредственно связанных с проведением избирательных кампаний, кампаний референдума;

9) стоимость форменной одежды и обмундирования, выдаваемых работникам в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, а также государственным служащим федеральных органов государственной власти бесплатно или с частичной оплатой и остающихся в их личном постоянном пользовании;

10) стоимость льгот по проезду, предоставляемых законодательством Российской Федерации отдельным категориям работников;

11) суммы материальной помощи, оказываемой работодателями своим работникам, не превышающие 4000 рублей на одного работника за расчетный период;

12) суммы платы за обучение по основным и дополнительным профессиональным образовательным программам, в том числе за профессиональную подготовку и переподготовку работников;

13) суммы, выплачиваемые организациями (индивидуальными предпринимателями) своим работникам на возмещение затрат по уплате процентов по займам (кредитам) на приобретение и (или) строительство жилого помещения;

14) суммы денежного довольствия, продовольственного и вещевого обеспечения и иных выплат, получаемых военнослужащими, лицами рядового и начальствующего состава органов внутренних дел Российской Федерации, федеральной противопожарной службы, лицами начальствующего состава федеральной фельдъегерской связи, сотрудниками учреждений и органов уголовно-исполнительной системы, таможенных органов Российской Федерации и органов по контролю за оборотом наркотических средств и психотропных веществ, имеющими специальные звания, в связи с исполнением обязанностей военной службы и службы в указанных органах в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации;

15) суммы выплат и иных вознаграждений по трудовым договорам и гражданско-правовым договорам, в том числе по договорам авторского заказа в пользу иностранных граждан и лиц без гражданства, временно пребывающих на территории Российской Федерации.

2. При оплате плательщиками страховых взносов расходов на командировки работников как в пределах территории Российской Федерации, так и за пределами территории Российской Федерации не подлежат обложению страховыми взносами суточные, а также фактически произведенные и документально подтвержденные целевые расходы на проезд до места назначения и обратно, сборы за услуги аэропортов, комиссионные сборы, расходы на проезд в аэропорт или на вокзал в местах отправления, назначения или пересадок, на провоз багажа, расходы по найму жилого помещения, расходы на оплату услуг связи, сборы за выдачу (получение) и регистрацию служебного заграничного паспорта, сборы за выдачу (получение) виз, а также расходы на обмен наличной валюты или чека в банке на наличную иностранную валюту. При непредставлении документов, подтверждающих оплату расходов по найму жилого помещения, суммы таких расходов освобождаются от обложения страховыми взносами в пределах норм, установленных в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации. Аналогичный порядок обложения страховыми взносами применяется к выплатам, производимым физическим лицам, находящимся во властном (административном) подчинении организации, а также членам совета директоров или любого аналогичного органа компании, прибывающим для участия в заседании совета директоров, правления или другого аналогичного органа этой компании.

3. В базу для начисления страховых взносов помимо выплат, указанных в частях 1 и 2 настоящей статьи, также не включаются:

1) в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, - суммы денежного содержания и иные выплаты, получаемые прокурорами и следователями, а также судьями федеральных судов и мировыми судьями;

2) в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Фонд социального страхования Российской Федерации, - любые вознаграждения, выплачиваемые физическим лицам по договорам гражданско-правового характера, в том числе по договору авторского заказа, договору об отчуждении исключительного права на произведения науки, литературы, искусства, издательскому лицензионному договору, лицензионному договору о предоставлении права использования произведения науки, литературы, искусства.
:yes:

----------


## did

Компенсация отпуска не входит в налоговую базу. Как можно настроить?
В справочнике начисления не помогло, в отчислениях?
Если снять галку "особый алгоритм расчета", какие проценты туда писать или это не поможет.

----------


## vmil

> Компенсация отпуска не входит в налоговую базу. Как можно настроить?
> В справочнике начисления не помогло, в отчислениях?
> Если снять галку "особый алгоритм расчета", какие проценты туда писать или это не поможет.


*Галку "особый алгоритм расчета",трогать не нужно в параметрах начисления "Компенсация отпуска" должно быть так
#ВидДоходаЕСН =#НеПризнОбъектомНалога а #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос=  #НеОблагаетсяПолностью и потом перепровести начисление и пересчитать конец месяца, все должно быть хорошо.*:yes:

----------


## vmil

*Люди добрые у кого есть не стандартная 
Обработка переноса данных из Excel в 1с
желательно чтобы была для Камин 2,0*

----------


## AIF

> должно быть так
> #ВидДоходаЕСН =#НеПризнОбъектомНалога а #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос=  #НеОблагаетсяПолностью и потом перепровести начисление и пересчитать конец месяца, все должно быть хорошо.


vmil маленькая ремарка. Я конечно извиняюсь, пишу это только в порядке уточнения и на всякий пожарный случай. Скорее всего ты не совсем правильно понял dida. С 01.01.2010 г. компенсация отпуска стала облагаться страховыми взносами (Федеральный закон № 212-ФЗ), а у dida она скорее всего не облагалась, как это и было до 2010 г. И поэтому ему вернее было бы проставить: #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос=#Обла  аетсяПолностью.

----------


## vmil

> vmil маленькая ремарка. Я конечно извиняюсь, пишу это только в порядке уточнения и на всякий пожарный случай. Скорее всего ты не совсем правильно понял dida. С 01.01.2010 г. компенсация отпуска стала облагаться страховыми взносами (Федеральный закон № 212-ФЗ), а у dida она скорее всего не облагалась, как это и было до 2010 г. И поэтому ему вернее было бы проставить: #ВидДоходаСтрахВзнос=#Обла  аетсяПолностью.


Я же приводил пример чуть выше даже всю девятою статью выложил но если человек просит как отказать может он плеванто на закона.:confused:

----------


## L666

Подскажите пожалуйста, где в Камине 2.0.058 Можно занести справку 2-НДФЛ с предыдущего места работы?!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cima

> Подскажите пожалуйста, где в Камине 2.0.058 Можно занести справку 2-НДФЛ с предыдущего места работы?!!!!!!!!!!!


В журнале кадровый, в Приеме на работу. Если не дает ввести, сделать документ непроведенным, ввести сумму, а потом снова провести.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 9 секунд_
У меня такой вопрос:в справочнике Справки нет справки о доходах за последние 6 месяцев.Как ее ввести, подскажите,пожалуйста.:blush:  акой выбрать помощник?!

----------


## Evgenika

Платформа 7.7
Камин 2.0
Релиз 58
ввожу
журнал общий-конец месяца (31.01.10)-
помощник ЕСН и отчисления 2005-выполнить

В ответ ошибка: Помощник не предназначен для работы в 2010 году.
Выбрать другого помощника система не дает, справочник не открывается! Что с этим делать?

----------


## cima

> Платформа 7.7
> Камин 2.0
> Релиз 58
> ввожу
> журнал общий-конец месяца (31.01.10)-
> помощник ЕСН и отчисления 2005-выполнить


В помощниках должен быть *Расчет страховых взносов с 2010 года*

----------


## Evgenika

Спасибо, все получилось!

----------


## CAHgPO

мм, ктонить подскажите где взять инструкцию пользователя для "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы Версия 2.0 ПРОФ". покупали давным давно, все книжки протерялись. или если у кого есть вышлите пожалуйста на iron_vax@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## vmil

> У меня такой вопрос:в справочнике Справки нет справки о доходах за последние 6 месяцев.Как ее ввести, подскажите,пожалуйста.Како  й выбрать помощник?!


*Общий журнал вторая панель \ корректировки выбрать помощника Справка с пред.места раб.* Или я вас неправильно понял?

----------


## vaucher

Ребята напиши инструкцию как заставить камин 1.2 релиз 49_sp1 работать? Подсовывал KmnDll12.dll(скаченную тут под 49 релиз) не помогает(пароль сразу спрашивает), брал FirstStart.ert и kmn12_05.ert от 43 релиза - пароль не спрашивает но при формирование отчетов пишет не введен код и закрывает.

----------


## Elena_gp

Привет.
У кого есть релиз 2.059 Камин Зарплата. Поделитесь сетевой

----------


## xelen

версмя 3.038.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 2 секунды_
версия 3.038.1 требует регистрационный ключ что делать помогите тлт подскажите ключ

----------


## Lipsys

Нужно руководство по камин общепит 1.0 дайте ссылку для скачки плиз

----------


## Xu4xOK

Подскажите как вылечить камин 2.0.059. Фишка с редактированием 1SCONST не помогла..

----------


## sprent

> одскажите как вылечить камин 2.0.059. Фишка с редактированием 1SCONST не помогла.


Кот (07.05.2010 10:05)
Удаляем индексный файл 1SCONST.CDX. 
Затем открываем файл 1SCONST.DBF любым DBF редактором, в поиске вводим регистрационный номер, находим и удаляем его, сохраняем изменения и закрываем программу. Запускаем Камин и просто нажимаем кнопку Зарегистрировать. Тебя поздравляют с регистрацией и просят перезапустить программу.

он потом бывает выкидывает ошибку при запуске внизу, но на работу программы это не влияет

----------


## Xu4xOK

потом просит отрпавить регистрационные данные им на мыло для другого ключа

----------


## sprent

> потом просит отрпавить регистрационные данные им на мыло для другого ключа


Я удалил файл, отклыд дбф редактор удалил там рег номер, запустил программу зашел в регистрацию и просто нажал ок. У меня все работает

----------


## AlexZander_D

А то что ошибку пишет это нормально?.. Работать-то работает, но...

----------


## cima

Уважаемый пользователь!																													

Программа "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0" (далее Программа) переводится на платную поддержку.																													

Фирма «КАМИН» проводит перерегистрацию и выдачу паролей пользователям Программы.																													
Без пароля Программа будет работать с релизами, вышедшими до 31 января 2011 Уважаемый пользователь!																													

Программа "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0" (далее Программа) переводится на платную поддержку.																													

Фирма «КАМИН» проводит перерегистрацию и выдачу паролей пользователям Программы.																													
Без пароля Программа будет работать с релизами, вышедшими до 31 января 2011 года.																													
Если Вы планируете продолжать работу с Программой после 31 января 2011 года, Вам следует получить пароль.																													года.																													
Если Вы планируете продолжать работу с Программой после 31 января 2011 года, Вам следует получить пароль.
*Вопрос такой: 	Значит бесплатно уже релиз не скачаешь?! Или все-таки будут варианты?*

----------


## Lontayer

Всем привет! Народ, поделитесь ссылками на учебники, самоучители и т д по Камину (1.2 и 2.0). Вроде все что можно поиском облазил -не нашел :(

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите. Нужен помощник для перечисления зарплаты на банковские карты для Сбербанка с формированием файла dbf

----------


## sprent

> Помогите. Нужен помощник для перечисления зарплаты на банковские карты для Сбербанка с формированием файла dbf


Пишите в личку поговорим

----------


## Elena_gp

Мой адрес elena_gp@mail.ru

----------


## vmil

Подскажите пожалуйста как в камин 3.0 сменить налоговый режим предприятия при расчете отчислений и как воспользоваться обработкой 1Cv8base.cfu для перехода  с базовой версии на версию ПРОФ.Спасибо.

----------


## belykh

Всем привет! Народ F1!!! Скачал 1С Предприятие 8.2.12.75 ломаная. Есть лицуха Камин - Расчет зароботной платы 3.5 Сталю дрова на аппаратный ключ защиты, а он материться что нет ключа, один раз выскачило что нет библиотеки разработчика, где рытьИ? В чем загвостка? Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Dimon_

подскажите есть ли стандартная обработка переноса данных из камин 3,0 в бухгалтерию 7,7? как она называетсяИ

----------


## sprent

> Всем привет! Народ F1!!! Скачал 1С Предприятие 8.2.12.75 ломаная. Есть лицуха Камин - Расчет зароботной платы 3.5 Сталю дрова на аппаратный ключ защиты, а он материться что нет ключа, один раз выскачило что нет библиотеки разработчика, где рытьИ? В чем загвостка? Помогите пожалуйста


А батник запускается нормально?

----------


## ValleySilence

Как быть с КАМИН Расчет зарплаты 2.0 ?  Может кто то "наваял" ключедел или генератор ключа защиты ?

----------


## s123

> Как быть с КАМИН Расчет зарплаты 2.0 ?  Может кто то "наваял" ключедел или генератор ключа защиты ?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=281

----------


## nick_E

Камин 3,5 для бюджетных учреждений.
Документ "Конец месяца" открыл таблицу на редактирование, ставим суммы руками сохраняем документ, а в проводки попадают суммы, выведенные расчетным путем. :( Подскажите, где что поправитьИ?

п.с. Нужно для коррекции базы перенесенной из Камин 2.

----------


## VilMaks

Может кто сталкивался - принят человек допустим 1 октября на работу. А 2 уходит в учебный отпуск. В начислении по Среднему заполняю помощник отпуск очередной. Насчитано 0, хотя в данном случае должен начислять по минималке. Подскажите, может чего не то делаю?

----------


## trilogia

Всем доброе утро.
У меня камин зарплата, релиз 3.0.41.1
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять обновления до более позднего релиза.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ДмитрийС

Добрый день! Имеется камин 2.0 на трех компьютерах на каждом стоит по 2 базы. Есть одна официально купленная версия. Можно ли подписаться на платную поддержку так, чтобы программы на каждом компьютере обновлялись без проблем? или можно зарегистрировать только несколько баз на 1 компьютере?
p.s. Регистрационные номера везде взломанные(77777). Надо как-то еще их изменить.

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

> можно зарегистрировать только несколько баз на 1 компьютере


судя по практике, получится




> Регистрационные номера везде взломанные(77777). Надо как-то еще их изменить.


 абсолютно никакой проблемы

----------


## AIF

> Может кто сталкивался - принят человек допустим 1 октября на работу. А 2 уходит в учебный отпуск. В начислении по Среднему заполняю помощник отпуск очередной. Насчитано 0, хотя в данном случае должен начислять по минималке. Подскажите, может чего не то делаю?


А почему Вы должны начислять работнику по минималке? Если в расчетном периоде не было начислений, берутся выплаты предшествующие расчетному периоду. Если начислений не было ни в расчетном периоде, ни до него, как в Вашем случае, для расчета используются начисления за фактически отработанное время того месяца (в данном случае октябрь), в котором за работником сохранялся средний заработок (в данном случае учебный отпуск). Ведь один день (в данном случае 1 октября) он отработал и был протабелирован. Или я не правильно Вас понял?

----------


## kserg

Люди, нет у кого нибудь обработки для печати справки о среднем по новой форме за 2 года для Камин 1.2?

----------


## belykh

> А батник запускается нормально?


Да еще там сервак стоит помойму с 2008 Виндой могу ошибать, но что то новое \то точно)

----------


## belykh

> А батник запускается нормально?


Да еще там сервак стоит помойму с 2008 Виндой могу ошибать, но что то новое это точно)

_Добавлено через 10 минут 54 секунды_



> А батник запускается нормально?


Да еще там сервак стоит помойму с 2008 Виндой могу ошибать, но что то новое это точно)

----------


## kserg

А я сам написал Справку о среднем

----------


## bertezen

Недано начал изучать Камин. Решил начать сразу с версии 3.0
После установки конфигурации столкнулся с защитой.



Как обойти?
___________________
Разобрался: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...4&postcount=42

----------


## mike2005

подскажите где взять свежую конфу камин .общепит 2,0,014. Очень нужно

----------


## vmil

Камин версии 3.0 кто подскажет как сформировать отчет по отработанному времени в разрезе статей затрат в программе ведется начисление зар.пл. документом табель где есть само начисление подразделение сумма статья затрат вот только как вывести отчет чтобы была колонка статьи затрат,отработанное время,сумма может есть у кого вешняя обработка отчет?

----------


## eurobax

Привет всем! Клиент ведет несколько баз Камин 2.0
Обновились в январе на 62. Весь январь все отлично работало.
На днях, одна база стала просить регистрацию (типа неверный пароль, ваша конфа не зарегистрирована). Остальные базы работают нормально.
Нужно лечение. Везде был релиз пропатченный 62.

----------


## cima

Добрый день! Столкнулась с проблемой: где, каким документом рассчитать пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1.5 лет? До 2010 г было все просто, а теперь где? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## loades

Помогите вылечить Камин 1.2.058 от 17.02.2011

----------


## mmsv

*Помогите пожалуйста со следующей проблемой*: стоит Камин 2.0 с несколькими базами. Так уж случилось, что теперь надо эти базы объединить в одну... Есть ли какая то обработка?
P.S. базы желательно видеть в одной, как отдельные подразделения... 
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## cima

Добрый день! Столкнулась с проблемой формирования данныз в налоговую по доходам, ошибка
СоздатьТаблицуСправок<<?>>(р  д_ТаблицаСправок);
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZPL2\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\SV_DOH.ERT(113)}: Процедура не обнаружена (СоздатьТаблицуСправок)
СоздатьТаблицуСправок<<?>>(р  д_ТаблицаСправок);
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZPL2\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\SV_DOH.ERT(215)}: Процедура не обнаружена (СоздатьТаблицуСправок)
Как исправить? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## s123

> Добрый день! Столкнулась с проблемой формирования данныз в налоговую по доходам, ошибка
> СоздатьТаблицуСправок<<?>>(р  д_ТаблицаСправок);
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZPL2\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\SV_DOH.ERT(113)}: Процедура не обнаружена (СоздатьТаблицуСправок)
> СоздатьТаблицуСправок<<?>>(р  д_ТаблицаСправок);
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZPL2\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\SV_DOH.ERT(215)}: Процедура не обнаружена (СоздатьТаблицуСправок)
> Как исправить? Заранее спасибо!


Доброго времени суток.

Что хотелось бы знать, версию программы, какой релиз, леченая, не леченая.
Ставили ли сервис пак, если релиз 2.0 (леченый) то заменяли ли обработки выпущенные специально для леченой версии со страницы по следующему адресу http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10470&page=44 из поста   #435.

----------


## s123

Опять двойное сообщение

----------


## cima

Релиз 2.062 ,версия леченая, все обработки заменяла.
До этого все нормально формировало.

----------


## s123

> Релиз 2.062 ,версия леченая, все обработки заменяла.
> До этого все нормально формировало.


"До этого" до чего, конкретней плиз...

Попробуйте вернуть обработку SV_DOH.ERT из обновления, а не из сервис пака.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 15 секунд_
Попробуйте заменить вот этим http://webfile.ru/5190882. Экспериментируйте только на копии или сделайте полную резервную копию базы, путём полного копирования папки с базой в другое место.

----------


## cima

> "До этого" до чего, конкретней плиз...
> 
> Попробуйте вернуть обработку SV_DOH.ERT из обновления, а не из сервис пака.
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 15 секунд_
> Попробуйте заменить вот этим http://webfile.ru/5190882. Экспериментируйте только на копии или сделайте полную резервную копию базы, путём полного копирования папки с базой в другое место.


Спасибо за помощь!... Все получилось!:)

----------


## matavella

Ребят скиньте пожалуйста рабочий последний камин версии 2ххх ))) с кряком):) пожалуйста)))matavella@yandex.ru :blush:

----------


## сердж

добрый день форумчане скиньте пожалуйста ключик к камин 3.5 бюджет буду признателен заранее спасибо

----------


## Инферно

День добрый! помогите, плиз, разобраться. У меня Камин Релиз 062. Формирую отчет "Подготовка сведений персониф. учета в ПФР", заполняю список сотрудников, наживаю Подобрать в помощнике подора и выдается ошибка:
л_ВидФормы = л_Данные.Получить("ВидФормы  ");
{C:\1C\BASES\ЗП_ПП\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\PENS10.ERT(  2151)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Получить)

Что это может быть?

----------


## s123

> День добрый! помогите, плиз, разобраться. У меня Камин Релиз 062. Формирую отчет "Подготовка сведений персониф. учета в ПФР", заполняю список сотрудников, наживаю Подобрать в помощнике подора и выдается ошибка:
> л_ВидФормы = л_Данные.Получить("ВидФормы  ");
> {C:\1C\BASES\ЗП_ПП\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\PENS10.ERT(  2151 )}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Получить)
> 
> Что это может быть?


Это может быть только одно у вас старый релиз программы! На 62-ом релизе вы отчетность не сдадите. Актуальный релиз - 2.0.065

----------


## Инферно

Обновила релиз на 065 леченый, а ошибку при заполнении персониф. данных все равно выдает:

л_ВидФормы = л_Данные.Получить("ВидФормы  ");
{C:\1C\BASES\ЗП_ПП_2009\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\PENS10  .ERT(3476)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Получить)

как исправить? помогите, плиз.

----------


## s123

> Обновила релиз на 065 леченый, а ошибку при заполнении персониф. данных все равно выдает:
> 
> л_ВидФормы = л_Данные.Получить("ВидФормы  ");
> {C:\1C\BASES\ЗП_ПП_2009\EXTFORMS\WIZARD\PENS10  .ERT (3476)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Получить)
> 
> как исправить? помогите, плиз.


А вы папку EXTFORMS скопировали в базу из обновления? С утвердительным ответом на замену всех фалов. Похоже, что не скопировали.

----------


## Инферно

Да, все скопировала и вставила, запрос на подтверждение замены файлов подтвердила. Самое интересное, если выбрать отчет СПВ1, то списокформируется, а СЗВ6 - нет. Завтро поледний срок сдачи - вот я попала. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой ошибкой? помогите, пжл, устранить.

----------


## s123

> Да, все скопировала и вставила, запрос на подтверждение замены файлов подтвердила. Самое интересное, если выбрать отчет СПВ1, то списокформируется, а СЗВ6 - нет. Завтро поледний срок сдачи - вот я попала. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой ошибкой? помогите, пжл, устранить.


Ну, а сервис пак поставили? Он как раз исправляет пенсионные фишки. 

P.S. У вас уже возможно документы сформированы по СЗВ6, если это так, то мастер не будет формировать списки сотрудников на кого уже сведения сформированы. Проверьте на вкладке "Справки", есть ли сформированные сведения на отчетную дату, если есть, то снимите признак проведения и удалите эти документы и сформируйте их по новой. А вот, корректность данных расчета будет зависеть от правильности заполнения первичных документов. Да кстати, я бы еще пересчитал все закрытия месяца  с начала 2010 года и перепровел бы их по новой.

А та ошибка с которой первый раз обратились исчезла?

Да вот что еще, пишите пожалуйста в "личку", не будем засорять форум, после решения проблемы, выложим уже готовое решение для всех.

----------


## iskurt

Добрый день - форумчане.
Помогите плиз перейти с Камин 1,2 на Камин 3,0
Я знаю что существует обработчик по переходу. Но не могу никак найти!!! Если есть у кого, прошу поделиться... заранее благодарен.

----------


## s123

> Добрый день - форумчане.
> Помогите плиз перейти с Камин 1,2 на Камин 3,0
> Я знаю что существует обработчик по переходу. Но не могу никак найти!!! Если есть у кого, прошу поделиться... заранее благодарен.


Доброго времени суток

Как выяснилось, такая обработка существует, в интернете дают её не охотно и даже за деньги. Её можно получить на линии консультации Камин, при условии что у вас оба продукта лицензионные.

Предлагаю воспользоваться проверенным способом:

В Камине 2.0 есть уже готовый переход с 1.2 на 2.0 в папке *ExtForms*.
Найдите обработку *Vygr_11.ert* и откройте её в конфигурации 1.2, выгрузите данные.
В версии 2.0 откройте Отчеты - Внешние отчеты и обработки - Служебные и выберите Перенос из редакции 1.1 и загрузите данные.

Проверьте корректность переноса в Камин 2.0

Далее, с помощью вот этой обработки Конвертор Камин 20-30 перенесите данные в Камин 3.0

Это простой рекомендованный способ переноса, к тому же, еще и бесплатный по определенным причинам. 

Желаю удачи.

----------


## iskurt

Спасибо, буду пробовать!

----------


## LivingStar

Кто как обновляет КАМИН на релиз 2.0.066 ?

----------


## Unclesam

лови http://narod.ru/disk/17601145001/AntiKamin_48.rar.html

----------


## Voljka 1707

Помогите, пожалуйста! Как настроить базу для начисления страховых взносов, чтобы компенсация отпуска при увольнении облагалась!Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sally

Проблема с адресными классификаторами в Камине 3.0! Загружаю классификаторы - адреса видят все пользователи, через день только избранные ( принцип не ясен ), через неделю вижу только я со своего компа. Необъяснимо и беспорядочно слетают кладры. Может сталкивался кто? Мистика или мой *****изм?..

----------


## fernis

*Sally*,тоже было что-то подобное...кладр вроде надо загружать с общей сетевой папки, чтобы все пользователи к ней имели доступ помимо пути через программу

----------

Sally (01.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

Народ, как узнать свой регистрационный номерИ? (поподробнее!)

----------


## ol4ik

Добрый день!!! Может кто поможет моему горю. Пытаюсь перекачать информацию из Камина 1,2 в Бухгалтерию 7,7. Нашла инструкцию : Для начала нужно зайти в папку с каминовской базой, внутри которой в каталог ExtForms, из которой скопировать все файлы, которые начинаются на kmn. Скопировать их нужно в каталог ExtForms вашей базы 1С:Бухгалтерия. После этого в меню Сервис ? Дополнительные возможности появится пункт «Загрузка проводок из Камин». Это действие нужно проделать всего один раз. 

Проблема в том что я в Дополнительных возможностях не вижу такого пункта...Может кто чего подскажет...Заранее всем огромное спасибо.

---------- Post added at 14:14 ---------- Previous post was at 13:39 ----------




> Народ, как узнать свой регистрационный номерИ? (поподробнее!)


операции- константы-Регистрационный номер пакета (конфигурации)

----------


## Nasha

Подскажите, как можно загрузить пачки СЗВ6-1 (пенсионного фонда с расширением XML) в Камин в помощник Подготовка сведений персонифицированного учета в пенсионный фонд.

----------


## dfrost

А есть ли АнтиКамин для релиза 1.2.064 и откуда его взять. "AntiKamin_48" уже не работает. создателям спасибо.

----------


## s123

> А есть ли АнтиКамин для релиза 1.2.064 и откуда его взять. "AntiKamin_48" уже не работает. создателям спасибо.


Тут посмотрите

---------- Post added at 09:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 ----------




> Подскажите, как можно загрузить пачки СЗВ6-1 (пенсионного фонда с расширением XML) в Камин в помощник Подготовка сведений персонифицированного учета в пенсионный фонд.


Теоретически это возможно, вот на практике ни когда не осуществлял. То есть вопрос возникает в корректности такой загрузки. Ведь мы их загрузим только в помощника, а помощник не умеет эти данные размещать в базе (в *.dbf). По сути помощник только консолидирует данные из базы и выводит их в отчет. А что бы этого же помощника научить переписывать данные в базе, необходимо полностью переписать этого помощника, что если честно вряд ли кто-то возьмется сделать. Сдается мне, что проще данные подкорректировать в ручную и выполнить перерасчеты, добиваясь тем самым сходства с имеющимися файлами xml. Я так понимаю файлы xml - это скорректированные отчёты из ПФР? Не факт, что у них все верно!

Совсем недавно мне задавали аналогичный вопрос, проведя пивной консилиум с коллегами, пришли к выводу, что надо просто писать отдельную обработку для загрузки таких данных, кто же будет оплачивать написание такой обработки, так как работы будет ну очень много (данные надо будет не просто грузить, а интерпретировать и раскладывать по полочкам в базе), что в конечном итоге клиенту выйдет не дешево.

----------

dfrost (30.11.2011)

----------


## Светялчок

Подскажите, чистый камин 2.0. Все константы заполнила. Начинаю работать с 25 ноября. Ввела "Начало месяца", табель рассчитать не дает - пишет "Не введены начисления за предыдущий месяц". Где чего не хватает? Спасибо.

----------


## Michale

Светляк, создавай документы Начало месяца, конец месяца с начала года

----------

Светялчок (13.12.2011)

----------


## i5 760

Здравствуйте,как выполнить перенос данных из камин 2.0 расчет з/п в камин 3.0 расчет з/пИ

----------


## nefr1t

или с 1.2 в 3.0...

----------


## s123

Доброго времени суток.




> Здравствуйте,как выполнить перенос данных из камин 2.0 расчет з/п в камин 3.0 расчет з/пИ





> или с 1.2 в 3.0...


Посмотрите вот тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post216449[COLOR="Silver"]

удалено

----------

Random4ik (23.10.2012)

----------


## Gabres

Подскажите пожалуйста как быть -
Установлен Камин Расчет заработной платы версия 2.0 Релиз 2.0.062
Стала появляться ошибка - Необходима перерегистрация программы (меню "Сервис / Получение пароля")
Как устранить проблему? Если можно то поподробнее, что скачать, куда положить, на что может обновить и тп?
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## SerGun74

Здравствуйте.
Конфигурация КАМИН:Общепит. Версия 1.0.0.36.
В базе работают с 2009 года.
Как в конфигурации корректно перейти от партионного учета к учету по средней себестоимости?
Помоему, переключения константы будет явно не достаточно?
Спасибо.

----------


## x-bush

Доброго дня всем! С праздником!
" А для тех кто родился с головой, нет ни праздников, ни буден ...." :)

А теперь вопрос: Камин Зарплата 3.5 для 8.2 - начальный ввод данных - Есть ли обработка переноса данных о сотрудниках из файлов НДФЛ, или что-то подобное, через dbf, например?

----------


## ArlaDOS

У кого есть Камин 2.0.070 проф и сет. можно даже уже ломанные )))И?

----------


## Masik777

Доброго всем дня!
Переношу данные из Камин 2.0 в Камин 3.0
Вылазит ошибка " Для справочника Начисления элемента Отпускные совместителей не найдено параметра с кодом #ВидДоходаЕСН"
Где смотреть? Или полностью проанализировать данный вид начислений?

----------


## Mrikse

Добрый день, помогите
есть рабочая база Камин Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 (3.0.51.1) (пиратка), есть лицензия 1C-Камин-Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 базовая.
начал регистрировать говорит не совпадают версии базы, нужно перевести данные из пиратки в лицензию как сделатьИ? 
возможно есть обработки или конвертация данных или правила переноса?

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый день, помогите
> есть рабочая база Камин Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 (3.0.51.1) (пиратка), есть лицензия 1C-Камин-Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 базовая.
> начал регистрировать говорит не совпадают версии базы, нужно перевести данные из пиратки в лицензию как сделатьИ? 
> возможно есть обработки или конвертация данных или правила переноса?


 Может необходимо выровнять версии? Т.е. С КОТОРОЙ переносишь - поднять до той, В КОТОРУЮ НУЖНО..
Потом на конфу с лицензией назначаешь ( пиратку ) базу и регишь.
Если не получится, пробуй это:
Инструкция по регистрации Камин 3.0
(100% работоспособное решение, никаких недоломанных CF и прочего не требуется)

1. Регистрируем программу кодом приведенным ниже:

Скрытый текст
Регистрационный номер : 55555
ИНН : 111111111111
КПП : 0
Пароль : 14LVSLM5KO230PLM


2. Создаете в базе фирму с указанными ИНН и КПП, ее можно не использовать. Создаете вторую фирму. Заходите в конфигуратор, создаете Пользователь1 и Пользователь2, заходите поочередно под обоими, чтобы они зарегистрировались в справочнике пользователей. Допустим одна фирма называется ООО "Рога и копыта", другая ООО "Просто копыта". В меню Сервис -> Настройки пользователя назначаем первому пользователю первую фирму, второму - вторую. Заходим под вторым пользователем ... и работаем ) 
(Взято из постов форума).

---------- Post added at 11:46 ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 ----------




> Доброго дня всем! С праздником!
> " А для тех кто родился с головой, нет ни праздников, ни буден ...." :)
> 
> А теперь вопрос: Камин Зарплата 3.5 для 8.2 - начальный ввод данных - Есть ли обработка переноса данных о сотрудниках из файлов НДФЛ, или что-то подобное, через dbf, например?


Смотрите в личку.

---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 ----------




> У кого есть Камин 2.0.070 проф и сет. можно даже уже ломанные )))И?


 В личке

---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------




> Подскажите пожалуйста как быть -
> Установлен Камин Расчет заработной платы версия 2.0 Релиз 2.0.062
> Стала появляться ошибка - Необходима перерегистрация программы (меню "Сервис / Получение пароля")
> Как устранить проблему? Если можно то поподробнее, что скачать, куда положить, на что может обновить и тп?
> Заранее спасибо за помощь.


 В личке

----------


## NeLena

Люди, очень хотелось бы надыбать камин проф сетевой 2.0.071. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Masik777

> Люди, очень хотелось бы надыбать камин проф сетевой 2.0.071. Заранее спасибо!!


Посмотри тут: http://www.nado.in/showthread.php?t=2

----------

